# Love is in the air Driveler # 258



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2018)

Time for a new and renewed love


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2018)

morning and coffee time


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 4, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning



It is a good morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2018)

Morning fellers!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning fellers!



morning.   Do the house guests have their bags packed?   Did you help!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning.   Do the house guests have their bags packed?   Did you help!


Leaving tomorrow...i will be glad to help


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 4, 2018)

There is a fresh new smell in the air this morning and I hope to find me some of that LOVE that is in the air.  If only I could get her to agree.............while her husband is out of town !!!!!  



Good Morning Gobblin, Wycliff, Blood and to the rest of the Drivelers that are looking for a little love.

Gobblin, I hope that things went well with the doctors.  Thanks for the fresh brewed coffee this morning too.

Wybro, enjoy your upcoming "off" time during the next few days as well.

I bet Blood will have those bags all packed up and sitting by the mailbox at 3 AM tomorrow just waiting for Jed Clampett to come by and pick up the bags along with the uninvited house guests !!!  I would have sworn that they were leaving on THURSDAY !!!!  Sounds like the magic word today should be "GOOD RIDDANCE" !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> There is a fresh new smell in the air this morning and I hope to find me some of that LOVE that is in the air.  If only I could get her to agree.............while her husband is out of town !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EE, all went well but will have to wait on the pathology report on the three tissue samples removed.    

I thought blood's guests were leaving today also.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 4, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, all went well but will have to wait on the pathology report on the three tissue samples removed.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought blood's guests were leaving today also.



Prayers for a good report for you.


I'm thinking that Blood probably begged his house guests to possibly stay and extra day or two.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Mng folks,,,, gonna run up to a job fair today, looking for a little part time job,,,, with limitations,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2018)

mernin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2018)

Mornin y’all.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2018)

Got a Dr’s appointment with a general surgeon today about removal of this Schwanno tumor. Hope he has done several of these excisions within a nerve sheath before. I’ll be asking lots of questions that’s for sure.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 4, 2018)

Morning ya'll .Good luck chief.Hope all goes well. 
CMP1 hope you get that job.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Morning ya'll .Good luck chief.Hope all goes well.
> CMP1 hope you get that job.



Thank you, sir!

X2 on Cmp.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a Dr’s appointment with a general surgeon today about removal of this Schwanno tumor. Hope he has done several of these excisions within a nerve sheath before. I’ll be asking lots of questions that’s for sure.


Mng buds, hope all goes well,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Morning ya'll .Good luck chief.Hope all goes well.
> CMP1 hope you get that job.


Thanks buds, pretty good job fair,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Thanks buds, pretty good job fair,,,,



Wife just had a phone interview for a full time job with decent benefits too.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Wife just had a phone interview for a full time job with decent benefits too.


Cool, the problem with me is that I have limitations, and can only work part time,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Cool, the problem with me is that I have limitations, and can only work part time,,,,



Yeah, copy that! Makes it much more difficult to find something.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, copy that! Makes it much more difficult to find something.


You can say that again,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 4, 2018)

We have a transportation service up here ran by the county that I applied for, driver, part time, I've emailed HR several times, no reply,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> We have a transportation service up here ran by the county that I applied for, driver, part time, I've emailed HR several times, no reply,,,,


Hope you get something that you enjoy. If you wait a few months you could probably get that snow plow job.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> We have a transportation service up here ran by the county that I applied for, driver, part time, I've emailed HR several times, no reply,,,,



Keep trying to make contact, and good luck Cary.

Think I’ll go mow the last little bit of grass. Got about 90% done yesterday and the day before, and I’ve got time before my appointment.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> We have a transportation service up here ran by the county that I applied for, driver, part time, I've emailed HR several times, no reply,,,,


Have you thought about working in the school system? Sub teaching AND/OR bus driving?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Prayers for a good report for you.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that Blood probably begged his house guests to possibly stay and extra day or two.


I just realized today is Thursday!!! Text my wife and she said everyone is gone!!! Prays God in heaven!!!! I just did a cartwheel in the breakroom!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2018)

tell them i said bye


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I just realized today is Thursday!!! Text my wife and she said everyone is gone!!! Prays God in heaven!!!! I just did a cartwheel in the breakroom!!!!!


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 4, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I just realized today is Thursday!!! Text my wife and she said everyone is gone!!! Prays God in heaven!!!! I just did a cartwheel in the breakroom!!!!!


Don't hurt yoself celebratin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I just realized today is Thursday!!! Text my wife and she said everyone is gone!!! Prays God in heaven!!!! I just did a cartwheel in the breakroom!!!!!



Hallelujah! Thank you Jesus.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2018)

Late lunch, egg salit sammich and a PBJ on toast with some freetoes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2018)

Things sure are different nowadays. Miz T has a Facetime interview with the manager tomorrow morning.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Things sure are different nowadays. Miz T has a Facetime interview with the manager tomorrow morning.


yep technology has left me waaayyyy behind!  I have skyped ONE time with my sister walking me through it and I face timed with my bosses son when they were on the phone, ain't done none of that by my lonesome!


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 4, 2018)

Just finished a FaceTime interview minutes ago....


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 4, 2018)

Three weeks out of work and now everybody wants to talk to me.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 4, 2018)

Cmp. Uber is for you.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 4, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Just finished a FaceTime interview minutes ago....


Congrats, hope you get it,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Things sure are different nowadays. Miz T has a Facetime interview with the manager tomorrow morning.


   That's why I'm staying right where I am. If they close the doors, I'll retire.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 4, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Cmp. Uber is for you.


I thought about it, but really we're to country, except up in TC,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Three weeks out of work and now everybody wants to talk to me.



Good luck DAVE!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Any of you guys watching Mecum,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2018)

never heard of Mecum,,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 4, 2018)

The 70 Challenger,,,, 340


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Any of you guys watching Mecum,,,,


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.Ilike watching,but can't afford to buy


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 4, 2018)

700hp Challenger Demon SRT,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.Ilike watching,but can't afford to buy


Definitely,,,, but we can dream,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Definitely,,,, but we can dream,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's why I'm staying right where I am. If they close the doors, I'll retire.



MizT is obviously doing it for the income and insurance, but at least this job has no OT and No weekends. However, she will be commuting around to different locations mostly outside the perimeter on the west side of ATL. The farthest she’ll go is Dallas, Ga.

She commuted into downtown ATL for years. I couldn’t have done that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2018)

My oldest brothers 1st car was a 1960 or 70 Impala rag top. He came to my work this morning to do some business with my Dad's estate. He done bought him a brand new Impala. That thing is sharp!


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 4, 2018)

When I first got to Honolulu I had enough points to get any car I wanted. Got me a white Challenger.....not one parking space there made for that car. Took me 5 times to get into some spaces. I had to keep it for a month. It was fast though. Next car was a Subaru.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT is obviously doing it for the income and insurance, but at least this job has no OT and No weekends. However, she will be commuting around to different locations mostly outside the perimeter on the west side of ATL. The ****hest she’ll go is Dallas, Ga.
> 
> She commuted into downtown ATL for years. I couldn’t have done that.


That's pretty much the only reason H22 is still working. We can't get insurance.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's pretty much the only reason H22 is still working. We can't get insurance.



Why not?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Why not?


You can't just buy health insurance like you can car insurance. If you know how. PRAY TELL! He's beyond ready to retire.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can't just buy health insurance like you can car insurance. If you know how. PRAY TELL! He's beyond ready to retire.



We’re buying it now, anyone that doesn’t have insurance can purchase it off the open market. It’ll cost a pretty penny depending on the type of coverage you want.

Unfortunately, I’d bet a $1,000.00 that’s why I’m just seeing a general surgeon today instead of a Neurosurgeon, because of our lackluster Obama Care insurance we buy.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2018)

A Veterinarian is going to remove Jeff C Holes tumor!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 4, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> When I first got to Honolulu I had enough points to get any car I wanted. Got me a white Challenger.....not one parking space there made for that car. Took me 5 times to get into some spaces. I had to keep it for a month. It was fast though. Next car was a Subaru.


I'm still kicking myself for not getting the 70 Challenger back when I was 16,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> We’re buying it now, anyone that doesn’t have insurance can purchase it off the open market. It’ll cost a pretty penny depending on the type of coverage you want.
> 
> Unfortunately, I’d bet a $1,000.00 that’s why I’m just seeing a general surgeon today instead of a Neurosurgeon, because of our lackluster Obama Care insurance we buy.


Probably,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> A Veterinarian is going to remove Jeff C Holes tumor!



I just happen to know a good one too. Plenty of experience removing the from our Maggie, of course she’s dead n gone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> We’re buying it now, anyone that doesn’t have insurance can purchase it off the open market. It’ll cost a pretty penny depending on the type of coverage you want.
> 
> Unfortunately, I’d bet a $1,000.00 that’s why I’m just seeing a general surgeon today instead of a Neurosurgeon, because of our lackluster Obama Care insurance we buy.


I aint getting no Oblama care. And we aint poor enough for the peach care stuff.


Da Possum said:


> A Veterinarian is going to remove Jeff C Holes tumor!


You aint right boy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2018)

Holler later, I’ve got to go confer with this Vet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint getting no Oblama care. And we aint poor enough for the peach care stuff.
> 
> You aint right boy.



You can buy High dollar insurance too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2018)

I guess I'm just looking in the wrong place for health insurance. I aint neva done this before. I'm clueless.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 4, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I guess I'm just looking in the wrong place for health insurance. I aint neva done this before. I'm clueless.


I've got VA now, but had BCN years ago, it was pretty good insurance,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 4, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I guess I'm just looking in the wrong place for health insurance. I aint neva done this before. I'm clueless.


Ya'll have worked to long and hard to qualify for the free stuff.Devorse Mr 22 and claim all the neiborhood kidds as dependantes. You will get a double size block of cheese.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2018)

We have BCBS. It's good, but it's through his work.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Holler later, I’ve got to go confer with this Vet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Ya'll have worked to long and hard to qualify for the free stuff.Devorse Mr 22 and claim all the neiborhood kidds as dependantes. You will get a double size block of cheese.


Is'nt THAT the truth.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 4, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We have BCBS. It's good, but it's through his work.


Thats pretty good insurance to have.He could  drive a school bus and get good insurance.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2018)

I face time with my son a couple times a week... Sure helps both of us with him being so far away!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Facetime is Apple right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Facetime is Apple right?



Yep.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Facetime is Apple right?


Yep ... I just use my wife or daughters phone


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2018)

i do not facetime,,,,,hope this helps


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2018)

TIME TO GGGOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep.


Thought so ,thanks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's why I'm staying right where I am. If they close the doors, I'll retire.



If they want a young CPA with a Masters in Tax to keep the doors open let my son know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2018)

I liked the Vet, but he opened my eyes for some serious consideration before I do anything with this tumor. Also, according to it's size he figured it has been growing in my nerve sheath for about 2 years now. He did not like it's location.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I liked the Vet, but he opened my eyes for some serious consideration before I do anything with this tumor. Also, according to it's size he figured it has been growing in my nerve sheath for about 2 years now. He did not like it's location.


Wow,what is he recommending,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I liked the Vet, but he opened my eyes for some serious consideration before I do anything with this tumor. Also, according to it's size he figured it has been growing in my nerve sheath for about 2 years now. He did not like it's location.



Did you tell him you didn't like it's location either.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2018)

SwampY, any good leads from the job fair?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 4, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> SwampY, any good leads from the job fair?


Not really,,,,but I’m trying to stay optimistic,,,,it’s hard when your limited,,,,do you know of any online options?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Wow,what is he recommending,,,,



Well, possibly leaving it alone until it's too large and has to be removed. Or, possibly being damaged(loss of function or feeling) from the surgical removal, etc., etc.,

Just some things to think about, as I have full function now, but with pain. I told him it's the pain that sent me there. I could handle numbess or loss of feeling. I've had enough of the pain.

Basically, he wants me to consider the possible loss of function even with a Neurosurgeon. He is trying to find me a neurosurgeon that will accept my insurance.

I liked him a lot.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, possibly leaving it alone until it's too large and has to be removed. Or, possibly being damaged(loss of function or feeling) from the surgical removal, etc., etc.,
> 
> Just some things to think about, as I have full function now, but with pain. I told him it's the pain that sent me there. I could handle numbess or loss of feeling. I've had enough of the pain.
> 
> ...


Bunch to think about,glad you liked him,that’s always good,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Bunch to think about,glad you liked him,that’s always good,,,,



Yep, he was very upfront and seemed honest. He wasn’t in a hurry to jump in there and cut it out without some serious contemplation on my part as far as the possible end result. Thing is, it hasn’t been ruled out 100% that it’s not malignant. He said they wouldn’t know that for sure until it is removed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Thats pretty good insurance to have.He could  drive a school bus and get good insurance.


He has his licence to do that, but he's like me. Hate change. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> If they want a young CPA with a Masters in Tax to keep the doors open let my son know.


Will do. Bosses getting old. We've been encouraging this. 


Jeff C. said:


> I liked the Vet, but he opened my eyes for some serious consideration before I do anything with this tumor. Also, according to it's size he figured it has been growing in my nerve sheath for about 2 years now. He did not like it's location.


They still keeping an eye My anurisums. Offer surgery every  time I go for a check up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He has his licence to do that, but he's like me. Hate change.
> 
> Will do. Bosses getting old. We've been encouraging this.
> 
> They still keeping an eye My anurisums. Offer surgery every  time I go for a check up.



Watch out, my Momhad a subarachnoid hemorrhage one afternoon sitting here with my Dad. An ambulance came, but didn’t transport her to the hospital. They missed the signs of a hemorrhage. 

Anyway, Dad took her to HenryGeneral and as soon as she got there they rushed to Emory in ATL. 

The odds of her surviving that were unbelievable according to the Emory Dr’s. They told me of the people that have them only 15% live to the hospital ER, of those 15%, only 7% survive.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 4, 2018)

Evening


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 4, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I just realized today is Thursday!!! Text my wife and she said everyone is gone!!! Prays God in heaven!!!! I just did a cartwheel in the breakroom!!!!!




Blood gonna break a hip


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He has his licence to do that, but he's like me. Hate change.
> 
> Will do. Bosses getting old. We've been encouraging this.
> 
> They still keeping an eye My anurisums. Offer surgery every  time I go for a check up.



MzH22, take care of yourself.   Also, think you are currently covered with good insurance.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Evening




Evenin Wy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Evening



evening wybro


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 4, 2018)

How ya'll doing Gw and Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> How ya'll doing Gw and Chief



So so, I reckon.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> So so, I reckon.



Good to hear


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2018)

morning

doing okay wy and you?


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 5, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning
> 
> doing okay wy and you?
> 
> View attachment 945048




Morning
Doing well


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2018)

This heat is killing me.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 5, 2018)

Me and you both, I'm ready for some fall


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2018)

Trying to do work outside is tough.   Been doing it all day all week.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 5, 2018)

Luckily all my outside work has been at night all week


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 5, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Gobblin, Wybro and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Chief, I am sending more Prayers for you ongoing situation too.

Just ate me some breakfast and fixing to get me a shower to make me feel wide awake and hopefully around 8 AM, I am going to start processing a shipment of goods and I hope that I can finish it all up by around noon or maybe 1 PM at the latest.  I'm not looking forward to it BUT it has to be done today.

After I finish this and get another shower, I was hoping that maybe later this afternoon, I could get a nice lady friend of mine to give me a back rub/body massage but she is out of town today and the entire weekend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2018)

EE,   madam Lie's whoopy parlor


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2018)

Morning folks


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 5, 2018)

Mng folks,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2018)

Mornin gentlemen!

Thanks Mike, don’t kill yourself with that shipment today.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2018)

Mornin folks, hope you all have a great FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!





Keebs said:


> Mornin folks, hope you all have a great FRIDAY!!!!!



Mornin gals.

MizT had her FaceTime interview this morning and got hired full time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2018)

Also MANDY, out of curiosity I went on BCBS site and saw where you can get quotes on individual health insurance policies. Check’em out, y’all can find something.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2018)

Won’t be cheap though, I bet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2018)

I'll look at it for sure! Thanks Jeff fafa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll look at it for sure! Thanks Jeff fafa.



Yes ma’am, of course that’s some good ins. Probably won’t be too cheap, but I imagine they have all kinds of different levels for individuals.

The problem for any of US at our ages is that health care is going to be the most expensive item in our fixed incomes.

All these “in between” jobs has caused MizT and I a lapse in reasonable health care lately.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 5, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gals.
> 
> MizT had her FaceTime interview this morning and got hired full time.


Cool,,,,wish I could just get a call,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2018)

I got a little change in my pocket goin' jing-a-ling-a-ling


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2018)

Subway new Chipolte Phillidelpia Cheese Steak, not bad, not bad at all........... lil extra heat with pepper jack cheese!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 5, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Subway new Chipolte Phillidelpia Cheese Steak, not bad, not bad at all........... lil extra heat with pepper jack cheese!


What’s the name of that other sub shop?maybe they went out of business,,,,now they were good,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2018)

Grilt booger patty for me. Thinking about Outback coconut skrimps and a steak quesadilla appetizers to take home for suppa.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> What’s the name of that other sub shop?maybe they went out of business,,,,now they were good,,,,


 We did have a Firehouse Sub at one time, but Subway is the only one in town now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2018)

Today is my mama's heavenly birfday. LAWD I miss that sweet lady. She woulda been 87.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2018)

Speacking of Heaven. Me and H22 GON go to the funeral home and go ahead and make rangements and pay for our funerals. Don't want my boy to have to deal with it. 
That's GON be an experience. Thanks goodness I'm kin to the director and he's funny as can be.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speacking of Heaven. Me and H22 GON go to the funeral home and go ahead and make rangements and pay for our funerals. Don't want my boy to have to deal with it.
> That's GON be an experience. Thanks goodness I'm kin to the director and he's funny as can be.


I"ve already started with mine online with my local one too, I don't want to put more on LilD than I have too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I"ve already started with mine online with my local one too, I don't want to put more on LilD than I have too!


Good on you. I thought we were the only people who thought of this. Went to BeBombs website and I guess we aint the only folks that do it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2018)

Werd?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2018)

Berd is da werd.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Berd is da werd.



Bord is the wird


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2018)

Monster is outta school today & Monday, guess who didn't know until last night??? Yep, LilD has to step up her game! The ex had him farming this morning, and I get him this afternoon & tomorrow.............. and yes, you could tell he had been allll over AND allll around tractors!! 
Ya'll have a good weekend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2018)

Tired is my werd.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2018)

Friday's aint for bein tired. Friday's is for drankin.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 5, 2018)

Keebs said:


> We did have a Firehouse Sub at one time, but Subway is the only one in town now.


Not Firehouse,they had a prime rib sub that was really good,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2018)

Ya'll have a good weekend and always remember.....

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2018)

My hubby just accused me of having sex with Matthew McConnahey cause our son looks just like him. Iol


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 5, 2018)

Afternoon, got called in for 1 more night


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon, got called in for 1 more night



Evenin Wybro.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 5, 2018)

Hey Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Hey Chief



Are you off for a few after this?


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 5, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Are you off for a few after this?



Hopefully off till Monday morning, but we'll see


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Hopefully off till Monday morning, but we'll see



Copy that.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 5, 2018)

I need a nap, didn't get into bed till late today, thinking I was off tonight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2018)

dang wybro do they ever call anyone else in?


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 5, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> dang wybro do they ever call anyone else in?



Sometimes


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 6, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My hubby just accused me of having sex with Matthew McConnahey cause our son looks just like him. Iol



Mrs. H, You should have told him that yes...... and it was wonderful too.  It was ashamed that Mr H had to work that particular weekend.    





Wycliff said:


> Afternoon, got called in for 1 more night



Wybro, it is dang shame that your bosses are working you like a rented mule lately !!!  Heck, everybody needs some time off on a weekly basis !!!  I'm thinking that your bosses must be related to Blood's bosses for sure !!!!         

I couldn't sleep so I decided to just get up and get my trail cam stuff together and do some things in the country this morning.  Need to do some work on the seat of one of my deer stands and put up some more camouflage material in the woods too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2018)

morning drivelers

I rolled over this morning and got some more sleep.  But it is time for coffee.

EE, I can't get photobucket to load are you having trouble?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2018)

Headed to the factory ...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 6, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning drivelers
> 
> I rolled over this morning and got some more sleep.  But it is time for coffee.
> 
> EE, I can't get photobucket to load are you having trouble?



I haven't been using PHOTOBUCKET even since they changed their minds and quit holding everyone's photos hostage.  I was just glad that I could finally go back and read and see the actual photographs from several past years again in my posts.  I have been just using the GON board here to attach any photos to be posted here.  I figured that if they did that crazy thing again that MR Glock and his 3 brothers would have to take a road trip of sorts !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I haven't been using PHOTOBUCKET even since they changed their minds and quit holding everyone's photos hostage.  I was just glad that I could finally go back and read and see the actual photographs from several past years again in my posts.  I have been just using the GON board here to attach any photos to be posted here.  I figured that if they did that crazy thing again that MR Glock and his 3 brothers would have to take a road trip of sorts !!!!!



It is back to working this morning.   I use it as it has my photos better organized than how they are on my hard drive.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Headed to the factory ...



At least working all these hours keeps you from having time to spend all this $$ you are making.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 6, 2018)

Blood, I need to have a heart to heart talk with your bosses !!!!!!!

With their disruption of your upcoming hunting season etc, I'm thinking that when I finished with them that their wives might not even recognize them again!!!!

I learned a long time ago that YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO NOT MESS WITH A BROTHER'S HUNTING SEASON !!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 6, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is back to working this morning.   I use it as it has my photos better organized than how they are on my hard drive.



I agreed with that for several years as I knew exactly which photos were in place and saved that way.  I ACTUALLY HAD A TOTAL OF 840 PHOTOS SAVED ON THE PHOTOBUCKET WEBSITE.  The good news is that I DO have a full back-up of my photos on an external hard-drive BUT Photobucket made it very difficult to know exactly which photos that I had posted in a particular post that I had previously made here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> At least working all these hours keeps you from having time to spend all this $$ you are making.


Had


gobbleinwoods said:


> At least working all these hours keeps you from having time to spend all this $$ you are making.


Amazon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Had
> 
> Amazon



When there is a will there is a way.   And a-way it went.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 6, 2018)

Mng Fellers,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2018)

Morning!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 6, 2018)

Mng buds,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2018)

Chicken and broccoli


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Chicken and broccoli



early !!

sausage, toast, strawberries and cheeken boolits here


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> early !!
> 
> sausage, toast, strawberries and cheeken boolits here


I had a chorizo and scrambled eggs burrito at 6 am


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I had a chorizo and scrambled eggs burrito at 6 am



early lunch then.   You are going to be 

   by 3.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> early lunch then.   You are going to be
> 
> by 3.


yep
counted the days this morning ... starting Monday I could be looking at 35 days in a row! yikes!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2018)

my hunting season is trashed already!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2018)

Dadgum just made a wasted trip to my pharmacy. Dr’s office said they had called in a couple of my prescriptions, but one I have more than enough of, another one I’ve got a months worth, and the one I’m out of they didn’t call in.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> yep
> counted the days this morning ... starting Monday I could be looking at 35 days in a row! yikes!



they are trying to get blood out of blood


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dadgum just made a wasted trip to my pharmacy. Dr’s office said they had called in a couple of my prescriptions, but one I have more than enough of, another one I’ve got a months worth, and the one I’m out of they didn’t call in.



glad I am not the only one who has this problem.   Didn't know we had the same doc


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> glad I am not the only one who has this problem.   Didn't know we had the same doc



Or both of yall have Walgreens.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> they are trying to get blood out of blood


Uncle... Uncle!!! I give!!! I think my knees are bone on bone! They kill me every day!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Uncle... Uncle!!! I give!!! I think my knees are bone on bone! They kill me every day!



Don't be known as kneepads.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2018)

Morning Youngins. Well it is here.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 6, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> yep
> counted the days this morning ... starting Monday I could be looking at 35 days in a row! yikes!


Quit complaining,be thankful you’ve gotta job,,,,lol lol lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Or both of yall have Walgreens.




CVS here, it was my Dr's office that screwed up. Don't usually have this problem.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2018)

CVS here too for local.  Most done by mail order.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 6, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> CVS here, it was my Dr's office that screwed up. Don't usually have this problem.


I hand carry mine,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 6, 2018)

Can’t believe GA Tech,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Can’t believe GA Tech,,,,



yeah I couldn't pick them as I've been burned too many times


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Quit complaining,be thankful you’ve gotta job,,,,lol lol lol


I hear ya Richard cranium...lol, lol, lol


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2018)

Morning......


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 6, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I hear ya Richard cranium...lol, lol, lol


? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 6, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Morning......


Afn buds,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 6, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I hear ya Richard cranium...lol, lol, lol


First it’s the heat now its working,good Lord


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> First it’s the heat now its working,good Lord



Next it will be working in the heat.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2018)

Maybe I need to start using CVS.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2018)

I like CVS. Only points card I use.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> First it’s the heat now its working,good Lord


It's the woman in me!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 6, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> It's the woman in me!


? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 6, 2018)

Hey,can I trim my cherry bushes and other shrubs now or should I wait till early spring?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey,can I trim my cherry bushes and other shrubs now or should I wait till early spring?



SwampY, going all Geo Washington on us?


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2018)

Worst thing that could happen is it kills them......do you eat the cherries?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 6, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Worst thing that could happen is it kills them......do you eat the cherries?


Preserves,their tart,birds love em,the gooseberry also,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 6, 2018)

Our Red Twigs are getting out of hand in front of you house,,,,birds love them also


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I hear ya Richard cranium...lol, lol, lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Our Red Twigs are getting out of hand in front of you house,,,,birds love them also



What are red twigs?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2018)

Time to watch some football. Been on the phone with cable provider getting some issues resolved and bill lowered. Took forever it seems.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2018)

Oh well, LSU goes down in the Swamp.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2018)

Switching over to the big MMA spectacle here shortly, DVR some feetball for tomorrow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2018)

morning all 
time for coffee


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2018)

I will gladly take a cup! Morning Gbro


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 7, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Gobblin, Blood and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I went up to the country yesterday instead of going to the GSU football game.  Dang near had a heat stroke because it was so hot.  I came home, took a shower immediately and made the mistake of thinking that I wanted some Domino's pizza.  It was NOT very good !!!

For the second night in a row, I just couldn't sleep.  I watched so many television sports program all night long and I just finished watching the replayed game of  N C State beating Boston College.  I also had terrible cramps most of the night even though I had drank lots of water yesterday and during the night.  

Somehow, I need to find me a new girlfriend to see if I can change my luck !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Gobblin, Blood and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.
> 
> I went up to the country yesterday instead of going to the GSU football game.  Dang near had a heat stroke because it was so hot.  I came home, took a shower immediately and made the mistake of thinking that I wanted some Domino's pizza.  It was NOT very good !!!
> 
> ...


You ain't fooling us .... We no you got wemonz in every state ... All 58 of them (swhat Obama said)


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 7, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> What are red twigs?


Red twigs are bushes that produce berries that birds love,,,,and in the winter have bright red branches


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 7, 2018)

Mng folks,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 7, 2018)

The pick ems this week were messed up,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2018)

Breakfast anyone


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 7, 2018)

Love salami,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Love salami,,,,


Me too ...


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 7, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Me too ...


With a little spicy brown mustard,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2018)

Thinking salami is not what I want for b'fast.

morning Chief, EE, blood, and SwampY


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2018)

Now if all the drivelers were here then I could go for this


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 7, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thinking salami is not what I want for b'fast.
> 
> morning Chief, EE, blood, and SwampY


Salami anytime is good,,,,ever try Lebanon bologna?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 7, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Now if all the drivelers were here then I could go for this


Looks good,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Salami anytime is good,,,,ever try Lebanon bologna?



Can't say that I have.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Looks good,,,,



There is something for any taste on that plate.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 7, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can't say that I have.


It’s really a sweet salami,,,,it’s good,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2018)

Mornin fellows!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 7, 2018)

Mng Jeff,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2018)

I can see grass mowing on today's agenda.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng Jeff,,,,



Mornin Cmp, Gobbleinbro. 

Think I’ll have some of Gobbleins breakfast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I can see grass mowing on today's agenda.



Glad to say that isn’t on mine today.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 7, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad to say that isn’t on mine today.


Too cold and wet here,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Too cold and wet here,,,,



We could use some rain again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2018)

Anyone see what happened in McGregor-Khabib fight last night.....crazzzzzy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Anyone see what happened in McGregor-Khabib fight last night.....crazzzzzy!



The fight in the ring or the one outside afterwards?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The fight in the ring or the one outside afterwards?



Both actually, I had Mcgregor winning that fight, so surprise #1 he got his butt whooped, then the surprise #2 fight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2018)

Wonder if there will be a rematch?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2018)

Didn’t know they had tag team in MMA


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2018)

wood split and stacked.   about time for the mower to be cranked.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2018)

Grass was tall in places but not very thick.   So it was with a lick and a promise to do better at mowing next time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2018)

Truck hand washed, that's about it for me today.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 7, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Truck hand washed, that's about it for me today.


Just wash both hands and be done with it...………..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Just wash both hands and be done with it...………..



I used the other one to wash it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 8, 2018)

Good Morning Drivelers.

Dang, I need to change my luck because it has been 3 nights in a row that I've been awake most of the night !!!!  When I did manage to sleep some, I had some crazy dreams included as well.  

Maybe a few shots of some rot-gut liquor will help me relax.  Well that or maybe a trip back to Texas to see my "Honey Crisp" massage lady.

NOW, what the heck is this stuff about another Hurricane fixing to hit Florida and Georgia around Wednesday night and Thursday????  I didn't even know anything about it until late last night !!!!  What the heck is wrong with normal rain showers happening because I don't like those crazy storms and Hurricanes etc?????  Enough of this garbage already.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2018)

Mornin EE!

I reckon I’m gon have to look at the weather.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2018)

Yep!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2018)

morning,

dang alarm kept going off at the cabin last night.  Once there was a bright flashlight on the video.   Headed that way today to check out the trail cams.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning,
> 
> dang alarm kept going off at the cabin last night.  Once there was a bright flashlight on the video.   Headed that way today to check out the trail cams.



Mornin Gobbleinbro, that suck, but maybe you got something on video.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2018)

Or on trail cams


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Gobbleinbro, that suck, but maybe you got something on video.



White County Sheriff did respond when we called.   If someone had been there, they were GON.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> White County Sheriff did respond when we called.   If someone had been there, they were GON.



Copy that, maybe ran them off to NEVER return.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> White County Sheriff did respond when we called.   If someone had been there, they were GON.


The cabin I have access to on lake Rabun was broken into not long ago... Wasn't the first time either! Apparently there aint no shortage of thieves up that way! Hopefully you either caught your guy or its absolutely nothing.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> The cabin I have access to on lake Rabun was broken into not long ago... Wasn't the first time either! Apparently there aint no shortage of thieves up that way! Hopefully you either caught your guy or its absolutely nothing.



I'll pm you some info when I feel like typing.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 8, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2018)

We actually had activity at the cabin this weekend--niece and hubby with another couple used the cabin.  I am guessing that the original burglars saw this and came back last night figuring that items had been replaced.   Didn't believe the store bought signs of 'property under video' and walked in to see if someone was still there.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Mng folks,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2018)

hey wybro and SwampY


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2018)

Better start keeping an eye on this storm, could possibly come right through here and cause some major power outages. Could swing as Far East as Columbia SC too. 

Mornin Wy, Cmp, bloodbro.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Mng


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Better start keeping an eye on this storm, could possibly come right through here and cause some major power outages. Could swing as Far East as Columbia SC too.
> 
> Mornin Wy, Cmp, bloodbro.



yeah and I just used most of my ethanol free gas from the last potential mess that hit NC and VA so hard.   Guess I will have to go fill the gas cans back up.   Since mowing is hopefully slow down didn't figure I needed that much gas sitting around.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yeah and I just used most of my ethanol free gas from the last potential mess that hit NC and VA so hard.   Guess I will have to go fill the gas cans back up.   Since mowing is hopefully slow down didn't figure I needed that much gas sitting around.



Copy that, I’ll probably go fill up today with gas, propane, and camp stove fuel. Freeze a bunch of water, fill up some large camping water jugs I have and so forth. 

On a well so, no electricity-no water.

Double whammy!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 8, 2018)

I guess I need to grab a little fuel for the generator too


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Copy that, I’ll probably go fill up today with gas, propane, and camp stove fuel. Freeze a bunch of water, fill up some large camping water jugs I have and so forth.
> 
> On a well so, no electricity-no water.
> 
> Double whammy!



ditto


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2018)

good morning! drive by..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2018)

Mornin Mudro, MrsTuTu.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro, MrsTuTu.



another ditto

also it sure feels like rain out there this morning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2018)

Man they are saying 50 to 80 mph winds here


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Man they are saying 50 to 80 mph winds here



Yep, I’ve already begun my prep, just in case.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2018)

i will at 5, gonna get lots of reebs...


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Copy that, I’ll probably go fill up today with gas, propane, and camp stove fuel. Freeze a bunch of water, fill up some large camping water jugs I have and so forth.
> 
> On a well so, no electricity-no water.
> 
> Double whammy!


Me too,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2018)

Just remembered I actually could get water from my neighbor(my house I sold). I installed a spigot in the ground down there when I lived there, and could just run a hose up the hill to the barn about 150-200’ and get water to my house I’m in now. I did it for my parents on a couple of occasions. So, water isn’t going to be an issue now, just power, unless I go get a generator. Might just go rent one.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 8, 2018)

If I could afford a gen I would get one,home depot has one with a Subaru engine that got great reviews,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> If I could afford a gen I would get one,home depot has one with a Subaru engine that got great reviews,,,,



It would be nice to have one, but rarely ever need one here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2018)

I really enjoyed my pool this weekend. Turned the heater on Sat. morning and didn't have to turn it back on the rest of the weekend. I guess we'll be closing it down soon.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I really enjoyed my pool this weekend. Turned the heater on Sat. morning and didn't have to turn it back on the rest of the weekend. I guess we'll be closing it down soon.


Why,keep it on


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Why,keep it on


We did that one year and it snowed so much. You have to leave it running 24/7 when it's that cold outside. We are on budget billing and my power bill was almost 400.00 a month for a year. Aint GON do that again.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We did that one year and it snowed so much. You have to leave it running 24/7 when it's that cold outside. We are on budget billing and my power bill was almost 400.00 a month for a year. Aint GON do that again.


Yeah,but you could prolly make it to the end of November though


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 8, 2018)

We’ve got freezing rain by Halloween here,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 8, 2018)

Need to pull out my generator and run it some this month anyway


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Need to pull out my generator and run it some this month anyway



What make have you got WY?


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> What make have you got WY?



Its a Honda 2000, really didn't want all the noise or gas consumption from the larger ones. Really just need to be able to run the freezer and fridge. And maybe a couple of lights


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 8, 2018)

I can get about 9 hours off of a gallon of gas


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> I can get about 9 hours off of a gallon of gas


Thats pretty darn good,the big ones I had could go about 14 on 5 gallons,but it was big,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Its a Honda 2000, really didn't want all the noise or gas consumption from the larger ones. Really just need to be able to run the freezer and fridge. And maybe a couple of lights



That's exactly what I was looking at. They've got a thread now in the gear review forum on the Honda 2000. Sounds like a good little generator. I do have the well pump that's 220amp, but I could run it long enough to get water, then go back to freezer and refrigerators.


----------



## redeli (Oct 8, 2018)

told rhf female love was in the air ..she said thats what cause all these kids running round here..ham sandwich were great


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> That's exactly what I was looking at. They've got a thread now in the gear review forum on the Honda 2000. Sounds like a good little generator. I do have the well pump that's 220amp, but I could run it long enough to get water, then go back to freezer and refrigerators.




It's only 110 and it take about 5000 watts to start a well. Actually at least 4500.
220 volts x 20 amps =4400 watts


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> It's only 110 and it take about 5000 watts to start a well. Actually at least 4500.
> 220 volts x 20 amps =4400 watts



Dang, yeah I wasn’t thinking about the Watts. It would be fine for anything else. I only really need the water for prolonged water outages I reckon.

Although, I’m sure I could hook up to neighbor and just pay the entire month of his water bill. It wouldn’t be more than about $30-$40.00 probably.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 8, 2018)

The last bad ice storm we had, there was a guy in line with me getting propane. He thought his generator was broken because it wouldn't start his well. He had a 4000 watt genie, and it was only 15 amps


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2018)

I always fill a tub with water and that is enough for two people to cook and flush for several days.  Not really wired to run the well but will think about looking at that tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I always fill a tub with water and that is enough for two people to cook and flush for several days.  Not really wired to run the well but will think about looking at that tomorrow.



Been doing that for years since I was a little tyke in Louisiana+everything we could spare to put water in. Problem was, even our fresh water from the city was susceptible to being contaminated and it usually was.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2018)

One year about 25 years ago or so, before a major ice storm hit here, my brother rented a big commercial diesel welder/generator. He pulled his meter from the house, tied it into his main and ran the entire house off of it. Also, he had his own Satelite dish and had SAT tv the entire time also. Even ran a well off of it. 

It ran for days off of a tank of diesel. Amazinly, it wasn’t that expensive back then either.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 8, 2018)

Way back in 2004, we were having a hurricane that was initially heading this way and my late wife desperately needed the electricity to run her Oxygen Concentrator and stay alive. 

I made a quick decision that evening to go to Sears and buy a Craftsman 6300 Watt Generator (with 9100 surge watts) to keep her breathing safely.  This thing weighs right at 200 lbs.  It has "flip-into-place" handle-bars on it like a wheel-barrow and has pneumatic tires so that you can easily roll it into place, electric start with battery etc.  Voltage is 120/240, Amps 52.5/26.5.  Has four 120V (20 A) AC and One 120/240V (30 A) AC outlets.  Has an 11 HP Gen-Tek  OHV engine, 8 gallon tank capacity, 13 hour run time.

I paid right at $1300 for this generator BUT I HAD TO HAVE IT RIGHT THEN.  The hurricane fizzled and I only used it one time while my wife was still alive.  I have since used it several times due to various hurricanes etc and also ice storms.  It is NOT electric start any more because the battery died before I ever used it so I just use the pull start feature instead.  It is louder than I would like BUT you have to put up with the noise in order to have power etc. 

MY DAUGHTER WARNED ME ABOUT THIS INCOMING HURRICANE TODAY BECAUSE IT IS NAMED "MICHAEL"  SO IT MIGHT BE REALLY NASTY INSTEAD.  I KNOW THAT I AM REALLY WORRIED ABOUT MY DAUGHTER AND SON-IN-LAW SINCE THEY LIVE IN STATESBORO.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 9, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Pre-Pre-Hurricane Day to the Driveler Nation.

Dang, anybody ever wonder just why we have Hurricanes, Tornadoes, Democrats, Earthquakes,  Floods, Democrats, Mosquitoes, Yellow-Jackets, Democrats, Fleas, Chiggers, Democrats, Venomous snakes, CANCER, Democrats.

Not getting my much needed beauty sleep is a royal pain in the keister lately !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2018)

morning EE,

doing the normal morning functions here at the cabin.   We have made a quick trip to check on things here before the storm.  Headed home soon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 9, 2018)

Gobblin, I hope that everything was OK at your cabin because I was really worried that the perps may have come back again.

I've got to get gone for a couple of hours now but hopefully will be back in a few hours.

I cast my vote last night to say that.....WE DON'T NEED ANY MORE HURRICANES FOR THE REST OF THIS CENTURY !!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 9, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2018)

morning wybro


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Mng everyone,saying Cat 3 now


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,saying Cat 3 now



yep and luckily for those of us in NGa it is predicted to curve eastward south of us.   Those in Augusta need to keep their heads on a swivel.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep and luckily for those of us in NGa it is predicted to curve eastward south of us.   Those in Augusta need to keep their heads on a swivel.


Yep,,,,Mng buds,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, yeah I wasn’t thinking about the Watts. It would be fine for anything else. I only really need the water for prolonged water outages I reckon.
> 
> Although, I’m sure I could hook up to neighbor and just pay the entire month of his water bill. It wouldn’t be more than about $30-$40.00 probably.





gobbleinwoods said:


> yep and luckily for those of us in NGa it is predicted to curve eastward south of us.   Those in Augusta need to keep their heads on a swivel.



Yep, going to get gas tonight when I get off


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Yep, going to get gas tonight when I get off



going to a TexMex restaurant?


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> going to a TexMex restaurant?




That would be cheaper


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2018)

Mornin gentlemen! 

Got some battening down to do today myself.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2018)

Hi Folks.......... back from my baby sitting weekend and company, which I didn't get but a couple or so hours to visit with, they had to get on the road, glad they did with this weather coming in............ looking like we'll close down for the next two days as well, but that hasn't been confirmed...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 9, 2018)

Morning Ya'll!!! Make sure you throw your pool furniture in da pool so it will be there on Friday.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 9, 2018)

Goot idear


----------



## redeli (Oct 9, 2018)

morning all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2018)

Found out last night that my son and his bride are GON go to Edisto with us for New Years. Me and my brother are taking Mama and Diddy down there. I'm one HAPPY CAMPER!!!!! Now to make reservations.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2018)

Got the susceptible area on the back of the old barn roof battened down. Hope my method of strapping it down works if necessary.

Finally, my pharmacy and all my Dr’s offices all got together and have ALL my medicine now. This will be my third trip to complete my prescriptions. Don’t usually have this issue.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 9, 2018)

Sounds like a good time Mz TuTu


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 9, 2018)

Good deal Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Hi Folks.......... back from my baby sitting weekend and company, which I didn't get but a couple or so hours to visit with, they had to get on the road, glad they did with this weather coming in............ looking like we'll close down for the next two days as well, but that hasn't been confirmed...........




Keebsy, how you lookin down your way as far as this storm is concerned?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebsy, how you lookin down your way as far as this storm is concerned?


NOT good and Miggy just pretty much confirmed it with me with an IM on the book of face............ we're actually going to cover the French Doors that are at the back of the house (SW side) which Miggy said most of the wind would come from, I've got water for all the critters, us, flushing, food, grill, camp stove, pretty much set to hunker down and see what happens.......... how 'bout you?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2018)

Stay safe Keebs!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 9, 2018)

Stay safe Keebs


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Stay safe Keebs


X2,,,,


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 9, 2018)

I ain’t been round these parts in quite a spell. How y’all is ?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2018)

Sterlo58 said:


> I ain’t been round these parts in quite a spell. How y’all is ?


bE STILL MY Heart, looky here!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Stay safe Keebs!!!





Wycliff said:


> Stay safe Keebs





Cmp1 said:


> X2,,,,


Thanks ya'll, ya'll too!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 9, 2018)

Keebs said:


> bE STILL MY Heart, looky here!!!!!!!!!!!


No excuses just spending time with my grandson, working too much and got on online overload. Missed y’all


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Sterlo58 said:


> No excuses just spending time with my grandson, working too much and got on online overload. Missed y’all


Hey an older newbie,,,,


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey an older newbie,,,,


Howdy Cmp1. I used to camp here a lot. Been gone a while but need to get back in touch with the gang.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2018)

Sterlo58 said:


> I ain’t been round these parts in quite a spell. How y’all is ?


Hey there stranger!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2018)

Keebs said:


> NOT good and Miggy just pretty much confirmed it with me with an IM on the book of face............ we're actually going to cover the French Doors that are at the back of the house (SW side) which Miggy said most of the wind would come from, I've got water for all the critters, us, flushing, food, grill, camp stove, pretty much set to hunker down and see what happens.......... how 'bout you?



I'm ok keebs, just makin sure y'all ok. 



Sterlo58 said:


> I ain’t been round these parts in quite a spell. How y’all is ?



Hot Dang, looky there my camping partner.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Hot Dang, looky there my camping partner.


Hey Jeffro,
Been quite a while. Hope you are doing well. How is the family ?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 9, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey there stranger!


Hey there yourself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2018)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Jeffro,
> Been quite a while. Hope you are doing well. How is the family ?



Backatcha, hope all is well on your end also.

Doing ok bud, I'm a grandpaw now too.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm ok keebs, just makin sure y'all ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Hot Dang, looky there my camping partner.


One of the ones that "Ma Hen" had to doctor on with her aloe plants! bless their hearts...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2018)

Keebs said:


> One of the ones that "Ma Hen" had to doctor on with her aloe plants! bless their hearts...........



I kind of remember that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2018)

aftrnoon

checking weather to get current info


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2018)

Keebs said:


> One of the ones that "Ma Hen" had to doctor on with her aloe plants! bless their hearts...........


He was burnt to a crisp. Bless his heart. Fun times.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2018)

We got the official wedding invitation to H22s  pops wedding.  It's at 11:00am. We'll stay for lunch, but GON have to sneak out for afternoon coffee and dessert. Can't miss my DAWGS.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> aftrnoon
> 
> checking weather to get current info



Good rain has set in here @ my place.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2018)

not yet at 30055


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Good rain has set in here @ my place.



do you think it is from Mikey?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> do you think it is from Mikey?



No sir, not yet.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> not yet at 30055



take that back radar shows green just south of me


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2018)

I just heard the Dr. weather guy say the outer bands just now reaching the coast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> take that back radar shows green just south of me


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2018)

That’s one of those silly issues my phone has. Don’t know what happened there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2018)

Morning drivelers

keep your head down today as that BIG spinnee thing makes landfall.   CAT 4 now


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 10, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of tired, weary, and sleepy Drivelers.  The good news is that I did get about 4 1/2 hours of decent sleep last night.  

Please be advised that just since this dang Hurricane Michael has my name attached to it.....well I didn't have anything to do with that and I will take no responsibility for the outcome.....which looks really disastrous for the majority of us across Georgia right now.  

It would be nice to be a magician and make this storm completely disappear immediately too as I am not looking forward to the impending damages involved.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Mornin Gobbleinbro, Soxbro!

Mike, Augusta is in the direct line of fire, hopefully it will weaken significantly by the time it gets there.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Gobbleinbro, Soxbro!
> 
> Mike, Augusta is in the direct line of fire, hopefully it will weaken significantly by the time it gets there.



Chief, I think that the "pucker factor" on this storm is just about off of the charts for now and I am NOT looking forward to the next several days with the overall aftermath involved.  I surely hope and pray that all of GON members here will be safe in this situation.  

I am also worried about my Daughter and Son-in-law in Statesboro as well.  Thankfully, last month with the other hurricane coming, I got the big tree cut down in their front yard (which was only 8-10 feet from the front of their house).  The tree company was so busy at the time (and still are working in the "Florence" destruction areas), they could only cut it down at the time and will come back later to dispose of it and grind the stump etc.  It is still lying on the gound for now in their yard.  I was fortunate to even get it cut down one day ahead of Hurricane "Florence".   After Mathew hit a couple of years ago destroyed the huge 100 + year old, five foot diameter,  90 foot tall oak tree in their yard, I have wanted to get this other problem tree removed.  I am surely glad that it is at least on the ground for now.

I've still got several "preparation" things to do ASAP today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, I think that the "pucker factor" on this storm is just about off of the charts for now and I am NOT looking forward to the next several days with the overall aftermath involved.



Yessir, glad it turned to the south and east for us, but hate it for you all over that way. 

Quackbro going to get some pretty rough stuff too I Imagine. Mudro and Keebs possibly. It ain’t lookin to good down Nics way at all.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, I think that the "pucker factor" on this storm is just about off of the charts for now and I am NOT looking forward to the next several days with the overall aftermath involved.
> 
> I am also worried about my Daughter and Son-in-law in Statesboro as well.  Thankfully, last month with the other hurricane coming, I got the big tree cut down in their front yard (which was only 8-10 feet from the front of their house).  The tree company was so busy at the time (and still are working in the "Florence" destruction areas), they could only cut it down at the time and will come back later to dispose of it and grind the stump etc.  It is still lying on the gound for now in their yard.  I was fortunate to even get it cut down one day ahead of Hurricane "Florence".   After Mathew hit a couple of years ago destroyed the huge 100 + year old, five foot diameter,  90 foot tall oak tree in their yard, I have wanted to get this other problem tree removed.  I am surely glad that it is at least on the ground for now.
> 
> I've still got several "preparation" things to do ASAP today.



'prep' H  ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Mng folks,,,y’all stay safe with the storm,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, glad it turned to the south and east for us, but hate it for you all over that way.
> 
> Quackbro going to get some pretty rough stuff too I Imagine. Mudro and Keebs possibly. It ain’t lookin to good down Nics way at all.



Lots of drivelers have a bullseye ITBY


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks SwampY


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2018)

Chief I noticed the two of us are now in the severe storm area.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief I noticed the two of us are now in the severe storm area.



Copy that, I must have missed it.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 10, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 10, 2018)

Going to be a interesting next couple of days


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Mng,quite interesting,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Mornin fellows!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Mng chief,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng chief,,,,



Howdy SwampY, how’s your weather today, cold?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 10, 2018)

No,pretty warm the last few days,I’m gonna run and talk to the DAV today in a bit,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 10, 2018)

High of 45 Friday,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 10, 2018)

That’s coveralls weather,,,,BTW,I’m for LSU winning Saturday,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

@Keebs, we`re in the bullseye, you and me. Be safe.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> @Keebs, we`re in the bullseye, you and me. Be safe.


Be safe guys,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> That’s coveralls weather,,,,BTW,I’m for LSU winning Saturday,,,,



I’m always torn when these two play. Originally from GA, but grew up in LA.

I usually pull for whomever is having the best season/ranking for a shot at a good bowl game or potential championship bid.

For this game it would have to be the Dawgs. I don’t think LSU can beat UGA.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> @Keebs, we`re in the bullseye, you and me. Be safe.



Nic, if you would please keep us informed as long as you possibly can. I’d appreciate it.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 10, 2018)

Morning ya'll, eva  body south of Atlanta be safe and hunker down.
Nic. I will catch your guineas for you if they end up in my yard.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2018)

Morning y'all. Checking in , every one be safe.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all. Checking in , every one be safe.



Backatcha Mudro, keep us informed please!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2018)

I'll try Jeffro, its gonna hit us hard. I'm sure we'll lose power sometime this afternoon. Gonna leave our house and stay with mom and dad. The wind gusts they are saying we'll get is pretty scary.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll try Jeffro, its gonna hit us hard. I'm sure we'll lose power sometime this afternoon. Gonna leave our house and stay with mom and dad. The wind gusts they are saying we'll get is pretty scary.



Yes sir, I wish y'all the best of outcomes, just stay safe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

Where's Ms Keebsy?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Stay safe Mud,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's Ms Keebsy?


She's off today and tomorrow. They shut everything down down there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2018)

Rain or best described as drizzle keeps coming and going in 30055 this morning.

Everyone way south of here is probably starting to get the effects of Mikey.  Stay safe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's off today and tomorrow. They shut everything down down there.



Copy that! Geez, I think she even posted it. My memory is beginning to slip.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Rain or best described as drizzle keeps coming and going in 30055 this morning.
> 
> Everyone way south of here is probably starting to get the effects of Mikey.  Stay safe.



Yep, saw where the outer most band of Michael is reaching Albany now. 

Same here as far as off and on drizzle, breeze might be picking up a tad too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2018)

Whad I miss


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 10, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Whad I miss


Nothing to complain about,,,,????


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 10, 2018)

A few pics of fall,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2018)

yep that is what fall looks like.   Afraid we are going to have just a brown leaf year.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep that is what fall looks like.   Afraid we are going to have just a brown leaf year.


greginclayton is a happy camper about that!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2018)

How y’all is?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2018)

Still dry but it is really raining.


----------



## slip (Oct 10, 2018)

Yall be safe in that mess of a storm. 

I'm hoping my company sends us out there.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 11, 2018)

The really hard winds and rain hit at 2:57 AM and it is steady rocking and rolling outside now.   I am holding onto my drawers with both hands to keep them from being blown away.  

Looks like the orignal prediction of Augusta being in the center line of this hurricane is 100 % accurate...unfortunately.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 11, 2018)

Mng folks,hope everyone is safe from the storm,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2018)

Morning!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 11, 2018)

Mng ladies,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2018)

morning 

EE, hang on to those drawers as I am out of eye bleach.

blood and SwampY

I have at this point not even had the lights flicker but it rain hard all night.   There was some wind but not whistling hard that I heard.   Hope everyone makes it out without too much damage.

Firing up the big one as some may need it today.   I know I was awake for a couple hours in the middle of the night.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 11, 2018)

Mng buds,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2018)

Well I had water driven under the garage doors so I will have debris all over the place I am sure.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 11, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well I had water driven under the garage doors so I will have debris all over the place I am sure.


What a mess,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2018)

Headed to bust rocks... Y'all have a goodan!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2018)

Mornin, hope our southern most drivelers didn’t have too much damage.

Nothing here except a few little limbs/leaves, a lot of rain, and the power flickered a few times, that’s it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2018)

Keebs-no power, with mucho debris, limbs, and some trees down. No structural damage and has a roof over her head.

Mud-said it was a big mess down there, no power, maybe some shingles blown off.

They’re all safe though.

Don’t have Nics # and don’t do Facebook, but someone on the weather thread said he was ok from a Facebook post.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 11, 2018)

It looks like we may still be in the eye of this thing but it doesn't have much of a "back-side" to it at all.  We had plenty of 45-50 mph winds several times but overall, there doesn't appear to be too much damage.  Currently, the winds have picked back up somewhat and are blowing at about 25-30 mph but I hope that this won't last very long.

It was nice to have good friends from Kentucky, Tennessee, and also Texas call me last night and again this morning to check on me.  

I did not go to sleep at all during the night because I was as nervous as a long tail cat in a room full of rocking chairs.   I was worried much more so than normal because this Hurricane was named, MICHAEL.  My Daughter called me yesterday and told me that this hurricane was going to be really "bad" because it was named after me !!!!

Thankfully, I heard this morning that the weather service was going to retire the name, Michael, for any future hurricanes.  Heck, maybe I ought to retire too....of course, I need to hit the big-time lottery first !!!!

I hope that all of you GON friends stayed safe during this hurricane and won't have too many damages.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2018)

Glad to hear you came out ok Mike! 

Yep, Michael will go down in History as the 3rd most powerful/intense storm to hit the North American coast.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2018)

morning EE and MzH22


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!



Mornin, what day is it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, what day is it?


I don't know. Not much sleep last night. Transformers blowing all around us. We never lost power!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2018)

No return text from Quackbro, hope they came out with minimal damage.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 11, 2018)

Hey!! I'm OK!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2018)

This winds is CRAZY!!!! 
I guess it's the cold front moving in.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This winds is CRAZY!!!!
> I guess it's the cold front moving in.


We definitely got the cold front thru up here,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> No return text from Quackbro, hope they came out with minimal damage.



saw quackbro post in his thread.   He is without power but that is all he said.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> saw quackbro post in his thread.   He is without power but that is all he said.


He has the generator, best money he's ever spent!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2018)

I'd love to have a big generator...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I'd love to have a big generator...



get one like Gilligan


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2018)

grrrrrr another Monday or it at least feels like one


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2018)

Man it feels nice outside! Morning fellers!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

Mng folks,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2018)

hey blood

up early SwampY


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

I usually get up early,,,,charge the tablet,,,,cold here this AM,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 12, 2018)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to you Gobblin (nice of you to stop in at exactly 4:44 AM too), Blood, Swamp Yankee and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

OH, DID I MENTION.....CONGRATS TO THE GSU EAGLES ON THEIR WIN LAST NIGHT AT TEXAS STATE UNIVERSITY !!!!!!  

I hope that all of you are ready for the upcoming weekend.  I got a bunch of things to get done today and I've also got a high school football game to attend tonight.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to you Gobblin (nice of you to stop in at exactly 4:44 AM too), Blood, Swamp Yankee and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.
> 
> OH, DID I MENTION.....CONGRATS TO THE GSU EAGLES ON THEIR WIN LAST NIGHT AT TEXAS STATE UNIVERSITY !!!!!!
> 
> I hope that all of you are ready for the upcoming weekend.  I got a bunch of things to get done today and I've also got a high school football game to attend tonight.


Every day is a Friday,,,,blows,trying to get a littler part time job,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2018)

Mornin gobblin, swampy, EE


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

Mng buds,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I usually get up early,,,,charge the tablet,,,,cold here this AM,,,,



Compared to the 90's we had last week it is chilly here this morning.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Compared to the 90's we had last week it is chilly here this morning.


Strong cold front came thru,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Strong cold front came thru,,,,



Hope it makes it this far south.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 12, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Every day is a Friday,,,,blows,trying to get a littler part time job,,,,



Cary, I surely hope that you will find a job soon that will fit your life and schedule.  Sending daily prayers for your efforts too.  


It is hard to believe that just yesterday afternoon, I was sweating like crazy as the heat felt like it was at least 90 °.   I went outside a little while ago to get the newspaper and it feels GREAT right now.  Wish that it would stay that way for the next few months.  I bet the deer are running around like crazy this morning in this new-found coolness.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Cary, I surely hope that you will find a job soon that will fit your life and schedule.  Sending daily prayers for your efforts too.
> 
> 
> It is hard to believe that just yesterday afternoon, I was sweating like crazy as the heat felt like it was at least 90 °.   I went outside a little while ago to get the newspaper and it feels GREAT right now.  Wish that it would stay that way for the next few months.  I bet the deer are running around like crazy this morning in this new-found coolness.



Thanks buds,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

Had a herd of about 12 deer come through the yard and up to the apple trees up the hill yesterday,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2018)

Mng,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

Mng marsupial,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2018)

Mng buds,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Mng buds,,,,


Mng,saw ones of your kinfolk on the road the other day and thought about ya ,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2018)

Mornin!

It's cold out there. I gots on a sweater.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> It's cold out there. I gots on a sweater.



It was a lil nippy, felt great for a nice change.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> It's cold out there. I gots on a sweater.


Cold????????


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2018)

Afn,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

Afternoon,got my coveralls on and hat,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2018)

I still have my sweater on.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2018)

i am wearing my UGA golf shirt.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

Id send a pic,but don’t wanna scare you guys,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> i am wearing my UGA golf shirt.  Hope this helps.




and your pretty bow......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2018)

GON be too cold for me to wear my LS WHO?????????? UGA shirt tomorrow.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2018)

Bustin da rocks ....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2018)

Buncha folks left here yesterday for Baton Rouge.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2018)

Glad the game is at 3:30. Maybe they won't have to watch with one eye closed.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad the game is at 3:30. Maybe they won't have to watch with one eye closed.


What game?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> What game?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Your meaner than a rattlesnake... I just didn't think baskit baw had started yet


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 12, 2018)

Howdy.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Howdy.


Howdy buds,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2018)

I aint watchin no round baw . no no


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Howdy.


How's that cold reeb?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


LSU is gonna win anyway,,,,????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> LSU is gonna win anyway,,,,????


GIT!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GIT!


????just playing,but gotta bet with quack,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 12, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GIT!


I will drive Mandy to Michigan and loan her my Huge Paula Dean skillet.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> I will drive Mandy to Michigan and loan her my Huge Paula Dean skillet.....


????would love to have ya,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

Bring a pair of coveralls  and a hat,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2018)

I highly doubt LSU will beat GA.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I highly doubt LSU will beat GA.


Should be good though,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

If they don’t My avatar will be changed for a while,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2018)

lol,,,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> ????just playing,but gotta bet with quack,,,,


Quack don't know feetsball. He pulls for Georgia Tech.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 12, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack don't know feetsball. He pulls for Georgia Tech.


I know ????


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2018)

Does Dale Jr still play feetball? I thought he retired about 10 years ago!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 12, 2018)

H22 gots to work tomorrow. I told him he best be home at 3:30. I hate storm duty.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2018)

Have a 5:30 wedding I must attend, to make the SO happy tomorrow.   Who plans a wedding on a fb Saturday in GA?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2018)

Have to leave home at 2ish to get to Carrollton check into hotel etc grrrrrrrrr


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2018)

Have a niece, not going, to come and house/dog sit.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2018)

7 yrs ago tomorrow... I sure miss her being little!


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Have to leave home at 2ish to get to Carrollton check into hotel etc grrrrrrrrr


Exlax…………...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Exlax…………...



Did that last week for the bat cave exploration.   Not quite ready to go through that experience again so soon.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 12, 2018)

Be proud BOG...………...blink your eyes and you'll be walking her down the middle of a church...……….


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> 7 yrs ago tomorrow... I sure miss her being little!View attachment 945753





Blood, I might be getting older BUT I remember very well when she got her super nice buck.  Gosh, it doesn't seem like 7 years though.  Heck, it seems like she was just flying in a plane a couple of months ago all over the North Georgia mountains.

Give your sweet and beautiful Daughter, along with Ms Georgia Peach, a big hug for me tonight.  Man, you've got a wonderful and very talented family !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 12, 2018)

Oh I forgot, I decided to just stay home tonight instead of going up to the country and watching my high school football game tonight.  I was really busy all day and after taking a shower, I just didn't feel like going.  Resting instead for me tonight.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 12, 2018)

OOps uses an alias at Luke's Pub...……..only Todd the owner knew was a long haired biker dude...…………….


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, I might be getting older BUT I remember very well when she got her super nice buck.  Gosh, it doesn't seem like 7 years though.  Heck, it seems like she was just flying in a plane a couple of months ago all over the North Georgia mountains.
> 
> Give your sweet and beautiful Daughter, along with Ms Georgia Peach, a big hug for me tonight.  Man, you've got a wonderful and very talented family !!!


I will sir! You are alway there for all of us GON family members! Your kind words are always appreciated!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2018)

Evenin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2018)

morning


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Mng buds,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 13, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Gobblin, Swamp Yankee and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I've got to get my game plan together really fast today as time is slipping away and I've still got several things to get done before I am able to go deer hunting this season.  I dang surely spent a bunch of money at Lowe's recently on various supplies for upgrading and re-building deer stands, repainting the camo pattern on the deer stands, installing camo fabric, installing new chains, turn-buckles and locks, trimming limbs where necessary for best viewing options, etc.   

Hope all of you have a productive day.  

If any of you just happen to be attending a wedding today, when the preacher says, does anyone object to this marriage, WELL YOU NEED TO SPEAK UP QUICKLY !!!!   By doing this, it is the very best way to NEVER have any other relatives ask you to come over to visit them and they will never visit you in the future either.  It is a WIN, WIN situation ............ UNLESS YOU ARE ALREADY MARRIED OF COURSE, THEN IT COULD BE A LOSE, LOSE SITUATION INSTEAD !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2018)

Mornin Gobbleinbro, Cmp, EE.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Mng guys,,,,alright Jeff,who’s gonna win the GA LSU game?


----------



## redeli (Oct 13, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng guys,,,,alright Jeff,who’s gonna win the GA LSU game?



Dawgs, just don’t think LSU’s front line is intact enough to keep the GA defense out of the backfield.

Mornin Red


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2018)

eli, hope you get power back early today.

Chief, morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2018)

Bustin da rocks!

Mornin buds,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Bustin da rocks!
> 
> Mornin buds,



I am sure drunkbro left you without much to do.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dawgs, just don’t think LSU’s front line is intact enough to keep the GA defense out of the backfield.
> 
> Mornin Red


Should be a good game though,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am sure drunkbro left you without much to do.


You better know he did! The truth about him has come out and folks aren't very happy with him or his performance right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Should be a good game though,,,,




Yes sir, I imagine LSU will make a game of it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes sir, I imagine LSU will make a game of it.


I’m in for changing my avatar for a week,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2018)

Mornin blood, gobblein.

Going to a local jiu jitsu tournament here in a little while. Buck started working out and taking classes at a gym and is competing as a beginner white belt. There will be competitors all the way up to black belts.

Should be interesting.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood, gobblein.
> 
> Going to a local jiu jitsu tournament here in a little while. Buck started working out and taking classes at a gym and is competing as a beginner white belt. There will be competitors all the way up to black belts.
> 
> Should be interesting.


Mornin chief


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood, gobblein.
> 
> Going to a local jiu jitsu tournament here in a little while. Buck started working out and taking classes at a gym and is competing as a beginner white belt. There will be competitors all the way up to black belts.
> 
> Should be interesting.


My boy has a Red belt 3rd deg in Ton Su Doe,,,,I think it’s called,Korean,,,,


----------



## lilD1188 (Oct 13, 2018)

Hiiii???


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2018)

New dude thats working with me smells like he's holdin a boiled egg in his mouf!!! Stanky franky!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 13, 2018)

Mng,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Afternoon marsupial,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> My boy has a Red belt 3rd deg in Ton Su Doe,,,,I think it’s called,Korean,,,,



Never heard of her......

The techniques of what is commonly known as *Tang Soo Do* combine elements of shotokan *karate*, subak, taekkyon, and kung fu. I googled it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Never heard of her......
> 
> The techniques of what is commonly known as *Tang Soo Do* combine elements of shotokan *karate*, subak, taekkyon, and kung fu. I googled it.


Thats it,,,,he pretty good,,,,I believe its strictly defensive,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Thats it,,,,he pretty good,,,,I believe its strictly defensive,,,,



Yeah, that's more or less what it said.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2018)

Buck got beat 2 out of 3, so he got knocked out of the tourney. He's only been doing it for 2 months now. He's still green and needs to work on his cardio. He was pretty gassed after the first match and the second one came a lot quicker than expected also.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Buck got beat 2 out of 3, so he got knocked out of the tourney. He's only been doing it for 2 months now. He's still green and needs to work on his cardio. He was pretty gassed after the first match and the second one came a lot quicker than expected also.


How old is he,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2018)

Baby sitting lil Everett, man he's in a mood. Grandpa gonna have to put his foot down, and he ain't going to like it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> How old is he,,,,



27, he also dropped 25lbs. over the last 60 days also.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

When he was a green belt,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

I just posted a picture,,,,who knows,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

This was quite a while ago,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2018)

So much for my prediction on the Dawgs n Tigers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2018)

LSWHOOOOOOO?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Smack down,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Smack down,,,,



Yes sir, wasn’t expecting that.

I guess you get to keep your avatar.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes sir, wasn’t expecting that.
> 
> I guess you get to keep your avatar.


Can’t wait to see Slayers,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2018)

Can't wait to see where they rank these 2 teams after this game and the rest of the games this weekend.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't wait to see where they rank these 2 teams after this game and the rest of the games this weekend.


True,,,,I’ve always liked LSU,,,,Clemson also,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2018)

I don't believe anybody was expecting LSU to win this game today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2018)

Mizzou just pulled to within 3 of Bama.


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 13, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Had a herd of about 12 deer come through the yard and up to the apple trees up the hill yesterday,,,,


chootem.They are.delish


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2018)

The pecan crop losses around here will run into hundreds of millions of dollars. Not counting cotton and peanuts. Some of the old growth woods and swamps I hunt will take over 100 years to be what they were this past Tuesday. The beach house my Father in law had at Mexico Beach is just gone. The destruction across this part of Georgia and The Forgotten Coast cannot be fully described. I`ve personally seen and worked hurricane restoration many times, but I`ve never seen anything like this and on such a scale. All I can say is that The Good Lord laid his hands on what we own and spared us and our belongings. Some of my family and friends were not so lucky, along with countless others. If you have it in your soul, say a prayer for all those who have suffered so much from this storm.

I`m tired, folks, and my heart bleeds for my fellow people down here. All this will not be fixed overnight.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> The pecan crop losses around here will run into hundreds of millions of dollars. Not counting cotton and peanuts. Some of the old growth woods and swamps I hunt will take over 100 years to be what they were this past Tuesday. The beach house my Father in law had at Mexico Beach is just gone. The destruction across this part of Georgia and The Forgotten Coast cannot be fully described. I`ve personally seen and worked hurricane restoration many times, but I`ve never seen anything like this and on such a scale. All I can say is that The Good Lord laid his hands on what we own and spared us and our belongings. Some of my family and friends were not so lucky, along with countless others. If you have it in your soul, say a prayer for all those who have suffered so much from this storm.
> 
> I`m tired, folks, and my heart bleeds for my fellow people down here. All this will not be fixed overnight.....


Blessed that you’re okay,feel bad for the other folks,prayers sent,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> chootem.They are.delish


I couldn’t pick up a rifle if I wanted to,,,,not firearm season yeti anyway,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> The pecan crop losses around here will run into hundreds of millions of dollars. Not counting cotton and peanuts. Some of the old growth woods and swamps I hunt will take over 100 years to be what they were this past Tuesday. The beach house my Father in law had at Mexico Beach is just gone. The destruction across this part of Georgia and The Forgotten Coast cannot be fully described. I`ve personally seen and worked hurricane restoration many times, but I`ve never seen anything like this and on such a scale. All I can say is that The Good Lord laid his hands on what we own and spared us and our belongings. Some of my family and friends were not so lucky, along with countless others. If you have it in your soul, say a prayer for all those who have suffered so much from this storm.
> 
> I`m tired, folks, and my heart bleeds for my fellow people down here. All this will not be fixed overnight.....




Nic, my sentiments are with you on this. I've personally seen the same thing and experienced it myself along with folks I know. It's not something easily felt by others unless they have lived it. My prayers go out to the folks that have been impacted by that storm from it's beginning to it's end.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, my sentiments are with you on this. I've personally seen the same thing and experienced it myself along with folks I know. It's not something easily felt by others unless they have lived it. My prayers go out to the folks that have been impacted by that storm from it's beginning to it's end.


Well said,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2018)

morning,  as Nic and Chief have said so eloquently it is not a good one for millions of people.   prayers sent.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2018)

Headed back to the plastic factory


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2018)

Morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Headed back to the plastic factory



may the rocks be softer today


----------



## redeli (Oct 14, 2018)

morning all...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2018)

morning eli


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2018)

redeli said:


> morning all...



isn't power great to have?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 14, 2018)

Mng GW,,,,nipplely here this AM,,,,saw pic’s of Cuthbert county this AM,,,,WOW,,,,the damage is extensive,,,,feel bad for the farmers and poultry farmers,,,,the pecan trees busted up,wow,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 14, 2018)

The dawgs this mng,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2018)

Morning fellows!

Still feelin bad for them folks still suffering to our south.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2018)

I would love to be hunting this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I would love to be hunting this morning



Yessir, would’ve been a good morning with this overcast and stillness.

I let Ric out to do his business and BAMMM, right out in the middle of the pasture there was a doe and her two youngins. He took off after them and got into a full stride(run) gaining on them towards the road into our neighborhood. Anyway there’s an old barbed wire fence there and he didn’t know it. His hind legs caught it as he went through right on their tails. Fortunately he wasn’t even cut, but he let out a good yelp. 

Hope he learned his lesson, if there had been a car coming he might be dead.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, would’ve been a good morning with this overcast and stillness.
> 
> I let Ric out to do his business and BAMMM, right out in the middle of the pasture there was a doe and her two youngins. He took off after them and got into a full stride(run) gaining on them towards the road into our neighborhood. Anyway there’s an old barbed wire fence there and he didn’t know it. His hind legs caught it as he went through right on their tails. Fortunately he wasn’t even cut, but he let out a good yelp.
> 
> Hope he learned his lesson, if there had been a car coming he might be dead.


Shock collars are a great tool chief! I only had to use mine twice on my lab ... Ain't no more running off after things!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2018)

I’ve got one, but didn’t strap it on him. I can usually stop him with a command, but this morning they were too close and he gained on them quick, before they knew it. At that point, a shock collar was the only thing besides a low barbed wire strand that was going to stop him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2018)

Had to stop Bert with it last night, same thing deer.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning fellows!
> 
> Still feelin bad for them folks still suffering to our south.


This,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 14, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I would love to be hunting this morning


Your complaining again,,,,????


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Your complaining again,,,,????


Not at all Richard... Just stating that I'd like to be hunting buds,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2018)

Afternoon!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2018)

afternoon


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2018)

Howdy Gobbleinbro!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2018)

What's shaking Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2018)

Nothin much at all, just watching the end of Talladega. Might go out and cut up some leaves afterward for a little while.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 14, 2018)

Cooking a 15 bean Cajun soup with smoked ham chunks diced tomatoes and onions...……….


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 14, 2018)

I ain't allowed on the cutting machine after 3 Budlights…………..not a bad rule...….


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2018)

I Have POWER!!!!!!!!!!!  My feed store folks brought out one of their huge generators that runs on propane, saved my 2 chest freezers, not sure about the side by side ones yet, but MAN this A/C feels goooood!!  
I hope everyone came out ok.........haven't read back & fixing to jump in da mavelouuusss shower!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I Have POWER!!!!!!!!!!!  My feed store folks brought out one of their huge generators that runs on propane, saved my 2 chest freezers, not sure about the side by side ones yet, but MAN this A/C feels goooood!!
> I hope everyone came out ok.........haven't read back & fixing to jump in da mavelouuusss shower!!



Great!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I Have POWER!!!!!!!!!!!  My feed store folks brought out one of their huge generators that runs on propane, saved my 2 chest freezers, not sure about the side by side ones yet, but MAN this A/C feels goooood!!
> I hope everyone came out ok.........haven't read back & fixing to jump in da mavelouuusss shower!!





Awesome, so glad to hear that Keebs!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2018)

morning,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 15, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Thanks for the fresh brewed coffee as I need some to help get me fully awake this morning.  I went to bed rather late and before I knew it, it was time to get up.





Keebs said:


> I Have POWER!!!!!!!!!!!  My feed store folks brought out one of their huge generators that runs on propane, saved my 2 chest freezers, not sure about the side by side ones yet, but MAN this A/C feels goooood!!
> I hope everyone came out ok.........haven't read back & fixing to jump in da mavelouuusss shower!!



KEEBS, I didn't realize that you had been hit so hard until I read this.  A big thanks to your feed store friends for sure.  Luckily, we didn't have any real damages at all in my area.  I wish that I lived closer to you as I would have been glad to help you in any way possible.  I could have loaned you my generator which is big enough to run all of your freezers and refrigerators and some lights for you etc.  I also keep several  heavy duty extension cords on hand for such things as well.  I even have about 20 gallons of Non-Ethanol fuel as well stored for it now.  It is great that things are getting better somewhat for you.  Without a doubt, it pays to have friends here and there.  I bet that shower never felt so GOOD too !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2018)

EE, keep rotating that non-eth gas so it doesn't get stale.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2018)

Mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin



Another day of busting rocks ahead?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Another day of busting rocks ahead?


Yes sir!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Mng guys,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Another day of busting rocks ahead?


Bustin rocks ain't for sissys.
Morning ya'll. Glad to hear Keebs has power.Still praying for the folks in the FLA. panhandle , the South Ga folks Some in the Carolinas and Vir.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## redeli (Oct 15, 2018)

morning all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2018)

Mornin! 
Yucky weekend. H22 had to work and I got lonesome.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Mng ladies and Marsupial,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2018)

morning all,

finally eating some b'fast.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning all,
> 
> finally eating some b'fast.[/QUOTE
> 
> Mng,,,,this week's pic's have got to be better,,,,


----------



## cramer (Oct 15, 2018)

Morning ,  glad to see Keebs has power  hope  everyone else is well


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 15, 2018)

CMP1 You got snow today?????


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> CMP1 You got snow today?????


Sleet just now,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Sleet just now,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Sleet just now,,,,


Hope it turns to snow. Never heard of a sleet plow.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Hope it turns to snow. Never heard of a sleet plow.


Only lasted a sec,,,,no need for a refrigerator to keep the beer cold though,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2018)

I wish it was snowing here


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 15, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I wish it was snowing here


me3


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Gotta few flakes now,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2018)

Got several flakes in my area too.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Got several flakes in my area too.


Serious?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Serious?




Of course, the kind that melts at just the mentioning of the name Trump.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Got several flakes in my area too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2018)

81° here today bud.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> 81° here today bud.


I'd be there in a sec if I could,,,,heck I'd even get a Dawgs t shirt,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I'd be there in a sec if I could,,,,heck I'd even get a Dawgs t shirt,,,,




Shoot, I can't wait til the first frost. I've had enough of this grass cuttin'.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2018)

I'd rather mow grass than shovel snow any day of the week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'd rather mow grass than shovel snow any day of the week.



Not if you lived here. Not to mention we never get enough snow to shovel.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Got several flakes in my area too.



lols,,,,,,,buds,,,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'd rather mow grass than shovel snow any day of the week.


We don't get enough snow to have to shovel.But raking grass is for the birds.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> We don't get enough snow to have to shovel.But raking grass is for the birds.


Had the boy mulch leaves yesterday for the compost pile for the winter,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Had the boy mulch leaves yesterday for the compost pile for the winter,,,,


I will be doing that for the next 3 months.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Not if you lived here. Not to mention we never get enough snow to shovel.


Whats the word on your surgery Jeff?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> I will be doing that for the next 3 months.


I'd love to spend the winter down there fishing,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I'd love to spend the winter down there fishing,,,,


Come on down I will teach you how to do proper winter leaf raking.You can fish without having to chip ice too..


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'd rather mow grass than shovel snow any day of the week.


In GA we don't ever have to shovel snow ... Bring on the frost!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Come on down I will teach you how to do proper winter leaf raking.You can fish without having to chip ice too..


I'm flipping trying,,,,bass fishing in November,,,,you hoo,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm flipping trying,,,,bass fishing in November,,,,you hoo,,,,


Not many good bites during the winter.Stripers on Lanier maybe


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2018)

Afternoon!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2018)

a little drizzle just pasted through


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> a little drizzle just pasted through



Thought I might get one a couple times today. Maybe tomorrow evening. 

I just got up some clean fresh pine straw just in case.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2018)

Morning ... Rock Busting time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2018)

blood, wrong it is coffee time; let's not rush the rock busting


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood, wrong it is coffee time; let's not rush the rock busting


True, I just ask my wife if today was Friday!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> True, I just ask my wife if today was Friday!



Can I snap my fingers and make it so?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2018)

Dang pf is overloaded with new posts.   Couldn't read them all if I had all day.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Mng folks,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2018)

morning SwampY


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 16, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning SwampY


Mng buds,same stuff,different day,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 16, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Blood, Gobblin, Swamp Yankee and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 16, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Blood, Gobblin, Swamp Yankee and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.


Mng buds,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Blood, Gobblin, Swamp Yankee and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.



morning EE,

Do I need special paint for the green cloth?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 16, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning EE,
> 
> Do I need special paint for the green cloth?




I just left you a message on your cell phone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## redeli (Oct 16, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2018)

Mernin!!  Didn't have phone nor internet here at work yesterday!
How ya'll are?


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 16, 2018)

Morning ya'll.Today is a good day to do nothing......Nah I need to get busy making some$$$$$$ for my sweetheart to spend.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,Chilly here this AM,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!!  Didn't have phone nor internet here at work yesterday!
> How ya'll are?



Naw the ? is....How y’all are?

Hope everything is getting somewhat back to normal for you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2018)

Got some business to take care of this Mornin, holler later.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2018)

Bustin da rocks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2018)

sweeping salt out of the salt mine myself.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw the ? is....How y’all are?
> 
> Hope everything is getting somewhat back to normal for you.


Had to come to work to get some rest! But we are slowly getting it cleaned up, I have got to post a few pics, just haven't had the time yet......


blood on the ground said:


> Bustin da rocks


 better'n bustin da knuckles I reckon..........


gobbleinwoods said:


> sweeping salt out of the salt mine myself.


If you sweep all the salt out of the mine, will it still be a salt mine?  Asking for a friend......(Mud)


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


well high, I mean Hi there!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2018)

Keebs said:


> well high, I mean Hi there!


----------



## cramer (Oct 16, 2018)

No coffee


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2018)

My rich crappy neighbor bought my parents house. 


The end.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2018)

And H22 doubts he'll come home again tonight.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And H22 doubts he'll come home again tonight. [/QUOTE
> 
> Overtime?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My rich crappy neighbor bought my parents house.
> 
> 
> The end.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> And H22 doubts he'll come home again tonight.


 bless his heart!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2018)

Yep. He worked all weekend. He doesn't mind. I'm the one


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Gotta be careful when your tired,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. He worked all weekend. He doesn't mind. I'm the one


I'd be watching every show I liked that he didn't and reading a lot!


Cmp1 said:


> Gotta be careful when your tired,,,,


Sooooo true!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I'd be watching every show I liked that he didn't and reading a lot!
> 
> Sooooo true!!


I've done 16s before,,,,gets to ya,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Chasing gas leaks,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I'd be watching every show I liked that he didn't and reading a lot!
> 
> Sooooo true!!


I just watch sports. Sports is funner with people.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2018)

And I was just told nobody's gonna be here Thursday and Friday. Don't come in. Glad I still get paid. Any other time I'd be thrilled. Maybe I'll just ride down to da beach.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2018)

I still work 16-18 and sometimes 20’s when traveling to another city on Monday nights.

Years ago in the oil field I worked a 40 once, no sleep. That was dangerous, I was a total zombie. 30’s weren’t all that rare.

There’s no way I could do that anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2018)

Bout time for a nap!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout time for a nap!


I wish,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And I was just told nobody's gonna be here Thursday and Friday. Don't come in. Glad I still get paid. Any other time I'd be thrilled. Maybe I'll just ride down to da beach.


We will get paid for the 3 days last week......... shoot, I have to come to work to get some rest, still got some picking up to do, but a lot of it will have to wait until the weekends to have time to do!


Jeff C. said:


> I still work 16-18 and sometimes 20’s when traveling to another city on Monday nights.
> 
> Years ago in the oil field I worked a 40 once, no sleep. That was dangerous, I was a total zombie. 30’s weren’t all that rare.
> 
> There’s no way I could do that anymore.


Ain't no way.......... 4 10's 'bout done me in, give me my 8-5 M-F, tyvm!


Jeff C. said:


> Bout time for a nap!





Cmp1 said:


> I wish,,,,


mmmeeee tooooo!


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 16, 2018)

32 hrs is the longest I ever had to work. I was younger and dumber.Still working for the same company.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Keebs said:


> We will get paid for the 3 days last week......... shoot, I have to come to work to get some rest, still got some picking up to do, but a lot of it will have to wait until the weekends to have time to do!
> Ain't no way.......... 4 10's 'bout done me in, give me my 8-5 M-F, tyvm!
> 
> 
> mmmeeee tooooo!


Must be nice,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Must be nice,,,,


She makes the big bucks to.too.two.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2018)

Afternoon y’all


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2018)

Afn buds,,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2018)

Haaay!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2018)

'tis afternoon for sure


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 16, 2018)

50% done for the week. It sure is a long one.Afternoon Gobbling,Swampy,Possom Chief


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> 50% done for the week. It sure is a long one.Afternoon Gobbling,Swampy,Possom Chief


Jus skip right over me next time


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Jus skip right over me next time


Hey Blood,You didn't have da green marker saying you was goofing off on Gon.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 16, 2018)

Afn folks,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Hey Blood,You didn't have da green marker saying you was goofing off on Gon.


I'm jus bustin yo chops!


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 16, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm jus bustin yo chops!


Don.t you have a roof that needs sittimg on.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Don.t you have a roof that needs sittimg on.


Ain't storming enough for roof sittin


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2018)

Pintos and Cornbread at mine!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2018)

hey blood and SwampY


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 16, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey blood and SwampY


Afn buds,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2018)

morning drivelers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 17, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of the tired and weary Drivelers this morning.

I've got a 6-month check-up with my Primary Care Doctor at 8 AM today.  I hope that everything is still working well and that all of my lab work will be satisfactory.  

Gobblin, some breakfast including your fresh brewed coffee sounds like a good plan this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2018)

Hoping for the best EE! 
Mornin everyone


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2018)

EE, praying for good news

bloodbro, hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2018)

Good morning. Drive by..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2018)

Mornin!
Can't wait to see how long the internet lasts today!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2018)

Mornin! 

I dreamed about my mama for the 1st time last night.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 17, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 17, 2018)

Mng,,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2018)

mud, Chief, keebs  

SwampY, MzH22


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2018)

Nobody here at work this morning. It's GON be another short day for me.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mud, Chief, keebs
> 
> SwampY, MzH22


Mng,,,,a little sleet this mng here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 17, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nobody here at work this morning. It's GON be another short day for me.


Because of the storm?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Because of the storm?



No. All the taxes were due on the 15th. Now it's just doing monthly stuff. The CPA's are done.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mud, Chief, keebs
> 
> SwampY, MzH22


 that saying you're running from us?


Cmp1 said:


> Mng,,,,a little sleet this mng here,,,,


 wow!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2018)

werd


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> werd


hey you!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> werd


hey you!


----------



## redeli (Oct 17, 2018)

morning all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2018)

redeli said:


> morning all



How you feelin?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2018)

Brought some chips and salsa to go with my chimichanga for lunch. I'm fixin to break into the chips and dip.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2018)

Cutting up Leaves, I've got plenty.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2018)

Keebs said:


> that saying you're running from us?
> wow!



nope you were GON


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2018)

Forgot I was suppose to get paid last Friday. Now the boss is GON to da beach. Guess it'll be another couple of weeks. Good thing I don't rely on it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Forgot I was suppose to get paid last Friday. Now the boss is GON to da beach. Guess it'll be another couple of weeks. Good thing I don't rely on it.



Can't hide $$.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 17, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Forgot I was suppose to get paid last Friday. Now the boss is GON to da beach. Guess it'll be another couple of weeks. Good thing I don't rely on it.


Must be nice,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can't hide $$.


Not if you don't have it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2018)

Fly by


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 17, 2018)

Afn buds,,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2018)

bossman done confuzzzled me about "regular" work time for my guys and time the City can get reimbursed from FEMA for their work............. just tell me what to write down already!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2018)

Keebs said:


> bossman done confuzzzled me about "regular" work time for my guys and time the City can get reimbursed from FEMA for their work............. just tell me what to write down already!



write down extra hours for me as long as FEMA is paying


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2018)

12 hours between posts.   smh

morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 18, 2018)

Keebs said:


> bossman done confuzzzled me about "regular" work time for my guys and time the City can get reimbursed from FEMA for their work............. just tell me what to write down already!






gobbleinwoods said:


> write down extra hours for me as long as FEMA is paying




Good Morning Gobblin and to all of you sleeping Drivelers this morning.

KEEBS, I agree with Gobblin.....How about wrting down about 4,324,816 hours for me too if it the funds are being paid by FEMA.  I will be glad to haul a truck-load of money on down to the bank and deposit it in my name and use it for my retirement expenses !!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2018)

Morning children


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2018)

Got a brand new pile of rock today....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2018)

Morning folks!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 18, 2018)

Mng,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2018)

Possum


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2018)

Chief
marsupial


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Mng guys,,,,you too marsupial,,,,????


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Any of you guys live near Kennesaw?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> write down extra hours for me as long as FEMA is paying


be watchin your fax!!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and to all of you sleeping Drivelers this morning.
> 
> KEEBS, I agree with Gobblin.....How about wrting down about 4,324,816 hours for me too if it the funds are being paid by FEMA.  I will be glad to haul a truck-load of money on down to the bank and deposit it in my name and use it for my retirement expenses !!!!!!


you to, two, too!


blood on the ground said:


> Got a brand new pile of rock today....


oooook then.........


Jeff C. said:


> Morning folks!


  


Da Possum said:


> Mng,,,,,


mernin........


Cmp1 said:


> Mng guys,,,,you too marsupial,,,,????


 mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2018)

Keebs said:


> be watchin your fax!!
> you to, two, too!
> oooook then.........
> 
> ...



Much needed for sure, mornin schweetie!




gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief
> marsupial



Howdy gobbleinbro.




Cmp1 said:


> Any of you guys live near Kennesaw?



56 miles.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 18, 2018)

54 miles.  Hope this helps


----------



## redeli (Oct 18, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How you feelin?


this is my good week


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Much needed for sure, mornin schweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever been by a place called Mountain Motorsports?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> 54 miles.  Hope this helps


Ever been by Mountain Motorsports?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Is Kennesaw near the mountains?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 18, 2018)

I've been to the one in Buford.  They did some work on my 4 wheeler


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2018)

Skins and a water


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> I've been to the one in Buford.  They did some work on my 4 wheeler


Pretty good dealer?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 18, 2018)

The service department was good.  Not sure about sales


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Ever been by Mountain Motorsports?



Been to the one in Conyers a couple of times.   One good and one iffy experience.   Never had any work done by them.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> The service department was good.  Not sure about sales


Thanks buds,have you gotta Yammy?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 18, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Been to the one in Conyers a couple of times.   One good and one iffy experience.   Never had any work done by them.


Thanks buds,is Kennesaw rural?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 18, 2018)

got a honda,,,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> got a honda,,,,,,,


Cool,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Thanks buds,is Kennesaw rural?



Never really been there but it is just outside of the loop around atl so I imagine it is not rural.   blood lives up that way and could better answer the question.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2018)

Got to get approximately 30-35 miles out of ATL in all directions to even see the beginnings of rural, IMO


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 18, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Never really been there but it is just outside of the loop around atl so I imagine it is not rural.   blood lives up that way and could better answer the question.


Saw a awesome video of a guy on a cycle there and it looks somewhat rural,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 18, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Got to get approximately 30-35 miles out of ATL in all directions to even see the beginnings of rural, IMO



true dat, buds,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> true dat, buds,,,,


Same for Southern MI,not up here though,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Same for Southern MI,not up here though,,,,



When you go to google maps and click the satellite view you see lots of cul-de-sacs but lots of trees too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2018)

evening

flounder and okra


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2018)

Working with a rigging crew since Sunday... Them guys have it rough!!! Away from home and family almost every week and weekend... They tride to recruit me but I said .... Not happening!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Working with a rigging crew since Sunday... Them guys have it rough!!! Away from home and family almost every week and weekend... They tride to recruit me but I said .... Not happening!



Did they make DB an offer?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening
> 
> flounder and okra




Some HOT dirty rice, thing is I didn't know MizT made it HOT. I was out on the tractor and they took Everett and Ric for a walk, I come in and fix me a big ol bowl and loaded it up with tabasco not knowing she made it HOT. There's a party goin on up in my mouf.... whewwww!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 18, 2018)

Evening folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Evening folks



Evenin Wybro!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 19, 2018)

Goo morning folks, one down


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Goo morning folks, one down


Mornin brother... How goes it?


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin brother... How goes it?




Not too bad, got about 11 nights


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 19, 2018)

You still lovin the day shift


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 19, 2018)

GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY FRIDAY to Wycliff, Blood and to all of the rest of you tired and sleepy Drivelers.

Yesterday, I took some "ME" time and went up to the country to check on things.  I was pleasantly surprised with the results since last Saturday at the recent activity of every critter in the woods (except bobcats???).  I had 4,276 photos of really hungry critters with does and bucks roaming all hours of the day and night.  

This photo below helps to get your blood pumping when this ones cruises through too !!!




I will be going to vote this morning to do my best to send Stacey Abrahms back hopefully to LA-LA LAND too.  People in Georgia need to realize that this election is one of the MOST IMPORTANT ones in our lifetimes and they need to VOTE REPUBLICAN in order to have any chance of living a normal life in the future.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 19, 2018)

Nice EE


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2018)

morning all

long time no see wybro


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 19, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,totally agree EE,,,,VOTE


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,,totally agree EE,,,,VOTE



early voted yesterday.   Didn't want to risk not being able to get to the polls on election day and was not going to change my mind on any candidate or issue between now and then.    Vote early, hunt on election day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> You still lovin the day shift


Absolutely love the hrs... 7 - 3 aint bad...


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 19, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 19, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> early voted yesterday.   Didn't want to risk not being able to get to the polls on election day and was not going to change my mind on any candidate or issue between now and then.    Vote early, hunt on election day.


VOTE often,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 19, 2018)

Mng Marsupial and Blood,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2018)

Mornin fellows!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Absolutely love the hrs... 7 - 3 aint bad...


 No more drunkbro???? Are you having withdrawals???


MORNING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2018)

Keebs said:


> No more drunkbro???? Are you having withdrawals???
> 
> 
> MORNING!!!!!!!!



Heyyyy, how y'all gettin along down yonder?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 19, 2018)

I asked about Mountain Motorsports yesterday in Kennesaw because of this,,,,BTW mng Jeff,,,,

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyy, how y'all gettin along down yonder?


Still workin........ stoopid Michael had to blow my tarps off my small hay rolls and they got wet.........got one line covered, they were fairly dry, had to roll the others up on the pallets and let the underside dry out before we can cover it.  My bossman wants fire wood, so he will eventually come out & cut some of the oak tree, it's all looking up, can't complain........... (much)


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Still workin........ stoopid Michael had to blow my tarps off my small hay rolls and they got wet.........got one line covered, they were fairly dry, had to roll the others up on the pallets and let the underside dry out before we can cover it.  My bossman wants fire wood, so he will eventually come out & cut some of the oak tree, it's all looking up, can't complain........... (much)



Glad to hear that Keebsy.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2018)

Board Lunch........... BBQ plates from a local church............ YUM!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad to hear that Keebsy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2018)

Skins and a water


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Skins and a water


Didn't you have that yesterday?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I asked about Mountain Motorsports yesterday in Kennesaw because of this,,,,BTW mng Jeff,,,,
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> ...



Hey Cary, sorry I missed this post somehow. All I saw was Keebs.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 19, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Cary, sorry I missed this post somehow. All I saw was Keebs.


Pretty cool hey,Kennesaw looks pretty nice,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Pretty cool hey,Kennesaw looks pretty nice,,,,



It used to be, not sure anymore. 

At one time there was a Law in that town that everyone was supposed to own a gun. MAGA!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2018)

Went and voted. Got a manicure. Last chore, clean bathrooms. I shoulda cleaned BEFORE mani.?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Went and voted. Got a manicure. Last chore, clean bathrooms. I shoulda cleaned BEFORE mani.?


Plan on the voting part too,,,,,,,,,,,,,I went & got LilMan from school, surprised him in the lunchroom and brought him back to work with me.  We're gonna get groceries after work (may leave early) and head to the country!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Didn't you have that yesterday?


Yep ... Trying to shed some pounds.. Down 25 at the moment!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Plan on the voting part too,,,,,,,,,,,,,I went & got LilMan from school, surprised him in the lunchroom and brought him back to work with me.  We're gonna get groceries after work (may leave early) and head to the country!


Gross ... Youns is goin ta have stanky under your panky nail!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Gross ... Youns is goin ta have stanky under your panky nail!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 19, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep ... Trying to shed some pounds.. Down 25 at the moment!


Congratulations,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2018)

Keebs said:


>


Kidding ... You said Yous cleanin the bathroom


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 19, 2018)

Evening, back at it again


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2018)

chilly up here in the mtns


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2018)

It's a sad day. I had to put away my flip flops and get out my uggs boots.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 19, 2018)

Still in shorts and flip flops, when I leave work


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 19, 2018)

Kind of nice out tonight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2018)

Temp here didn't drop but 2* during the night.  Not bad out this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2018)

Morning! Headed to the plastic factory!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning! Headed to the plastic factory!



morning blood,   
How many more before a day of rest?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning blood,
> How many more before a day of rest?


I'm thinking another 21 but that's not set in stone!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm thinking another 21 but that's not set in stone!



Dang bro, how is the back holding up?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dang bro, how is the back holding up?


Surprisingly well! Got something going on with my knee, very tight and painful... Got a doc appointment Wednesday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Surprisingly well! Got something going on with my knee, very tight and painful... Got a doc appointment Wednesday.



after work I am guessing.   smh


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> after work I am guessing.   smh


Yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2018)

hey Chief,  raining here in the mtns.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Mng guys,,,,you too Blood,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 20, 2018)

Morning folks, everyone heading to the woods this morning be safe


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Firearm opens up here Nov 15th,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2018)

Hey SwampY

That is 25 days you could be here practicing before then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey Chief,  raining here in the mtns.



Howdy Gobbleinbro, just starting here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2018)

Might know it, I was just about to go jump on the tractor too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Might know it, I was just about to go jump on the tractor too.



Saved


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey SwampY
> 
> That is 25 days you could be here practicing before then.


Can't even pick up my 700 sps,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Saved



Just wanted something to do other than.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Just wanted something to do other than.....
> 
> View attachment 946450


c
Come on up,I'll keep you busy,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> c
> Come on up,I'll keep you busy,,,,




Oh, I can find plenty to do, just not in the rain.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh, I can find plenty to do, just not in the rain.


IKR,,,,I'm dreading winter,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> IKR,,,,I'm dreading winter,,,,



I’ll definitely be watching Michigan-Michigan St today. Have always watched them since we were kids, great rivalry.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I’ll definitely be watching Michigan-Michigan St today. Have always watched them since we were kids, great rivalry.


Our Sat box is down,waiting on ups,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Our Sat box is down,waiting on ups,,,,



Dang it man!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Our Sat box is down,waiting on ups,,,,



Heads up....FuboTV has the game steaming live for free introductory if you don’t get your box in time.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Heads up....FuboTV has the game steaming live for free introductory if you don’t get your box in time.


Thanks buds,,,,gettin some snow showers,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh, I can find plenty to do, just not in the rain.


Don't go Jeff... I can hear the banjos now!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Snow,,,,God help me,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Snow,,,,God help me,,,,



Coming down hard in Illinois game.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Snow,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2018)

Afternoon!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2018)

afternoon Chief


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 20, 2018)

Evening


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2018)

evening wybro

some yard clean up done before it got too dark.   Also, didn't want to refill the engine with fuel.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 20, 2018)

Evening Gw, no yard work for me today. I slept it away


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 20, 2018)

Didn't even know it rained till about 4 this afternoon when I went out to feed the dogs


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2018)

nights will make you sleep away the daylight.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 21, 2018)

Yes sir


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 21, 2018)

Good morning everyone, been a long night


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 21, 2018)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2018)

Back at it! Morning fellers!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2018)

morning wybro, SwampY, and blood

Been busy posting fb scores

Hope you found the coffee as it was made just not advertised.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 21, 2018)

OSU blows,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> OSU blows,,,,



Definitely blew it yesterday.   I kept watching waiting for the offense to explode like they have done late in a couple games this year.   However the D just kept letting the opposition runners have the middle of the line to run for TD after TD.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Definitely blew it yesterday.   I kept watching waiting for the offense to explode like they have done late in a couple games this year.   However the D just kept letting the opposition runners have the middle of the line to run for TD after TD.


Couldnt watch,SAT box down,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Couldnt watch,SAT box down,,,,



Thought BusterBrown was delivering one yesterday.   Snow too much to get through?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thought BusterBrown was delivering one yesterday.   Snow too much to get through?


Didn’t arrive,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 21, 2018)

Did the mods yank the thread with the girl in the bikini holding a “fish”?was getting funny,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2018)

40F here at the plastic factory! Feels nice!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2018)

42 here in the mtns.   Hope the hunters have on their long undies.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Did the mods yank the thread with the girl in the bikini holding a “fish”?was getting funny,,,,



missed this one.  drats


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 21, 2018)

36 here,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> 36 here,,,,



shorts weather for you, right?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> shorts weather for you, right?


More like insulated coveralls,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 21, 2018)

Did you hear about the cop killed in Gwinnett?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Did you hear about the cop killed in Gwinnett?



It is all over the news.   Sad.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is all over the news.   Sad.


Just heard about it,I can get 2 channels,Fox and USA,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2018)

Mornin gentlemen, sure feels nice outside.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Couldnt watch,SAT box down,,,,



You didn’t try out that fubotv?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> OSU blows,,,,



That was AWESOME!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 21, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> You didn’t try out that fubotv?


Didn’t get a chance to,,,,did listen to MI MI State,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Didn’t get a chance to,,,,did listen to MI MI State,,,,



Copy that. How much snow did ya get?

We are down in the low 40's this mornin, feels great!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Copy that. How much snow did ya get?
> 
> We are down in the low 40's this mornin, feels great!


True dat


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> True dat



How warm is the second floor?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2018)

Here is a visitor in the back yard of the cabin this morning about 5:30

And the first fox I have caught on trail cam here from a week ago


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Here is a visitor in the back yard of the cabin this morning about 5:30
> 
> And the first fox I have caught on trail cam here from a week ago



Nice pics, I think.

Was the forum down for y'all? I couldn't connect for a while, but it wasn't my internet.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Here is a visitor in the back yard of the cabin this morning about 5:30
> 
> And the first fox I have caught on trail cam here from a week ago


Nice pic’s,gotta get me a trail cam,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2018)

Yes Chief the forum was down for a while.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How warm is the second floor?


With none of the extruders running its nice and cool!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2018)

Afternoon, it's a beautiful day!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 21, 2018)

Evening, little brisk out tonight


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 22, 2018)

Good morning folks


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 22, 2018)

7 more to go


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 22, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Wycliff and to the rest of the cold and shivering Drivelers this morning.  Dang surely have some frost on my pumpkin (I mean Hiney) this morning as the temps are down at 36 ° here right now!!

No deer were harmed in my weekend hunting excursions.  I ended up getting wet from my hunting on Saturday with no deer actually harmed.  I did see a decent 8 pointer that I quickly recognized but it was one that I did not want to shoot this year.  Then another deer was waiting by my truck when I returned to it and all that I got was a big "blowing at me" as it turned and ran further into the woods.  All I could tell was that it was a deer as it turned and ran away in a fast hurry.

I surely didn't wear enough clothing for yesterday's hunting.  Heck, when I got up and went outside, it wasn't too bad so I didn't take either of my heavy-weight pants and jackets etc.  However, when I stepped out of my truck up in the country, the temperature was super cold with the wind blowing hard and then swirling from every direction.  I only saw one lone scampering coyote....which I helped to speed up to about 168 MPH at the sound of the BOOM !!!!! I discovered that the deer had apparently fed during the night on Saturday night and stayed close in the swamps yesterday while I was in the woods.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2018)

morning EE and wybro

chilly here too.   EE, glad you felt good enough to go hunting.   It does the soul good to be in the woods and see nature in real life.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2018)

I must admit.... I'm starting to feel tired and I need of a day off! Starting on a new pile of rocks... Using small eastwing!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 22, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I must admit.... I'm starting to feel tired and I need of a day off! Starting on a new pile of rocks... Using small eastwing!




I bet you are, been a while since I had to work that many in a row


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2018)

Mornin fellows!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2018)

Mng gents,,,,you too Blood,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning EE and wybro
> 
> chilly here too.   EE, glad you felt good enough to go hunting.   It does the soul good to be in the woods and see nature in real life.


Chilly?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2018)

DB update ... Y'all ready for this?
Dude had 3 doe in the back of his truck this morning not gutted! Killed them yesterday!!! It aint doe days!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> DB update ... Y'all ready for this?
> Dude had 3 doe in the back of his truck this morning not gutted! Killed them yesterday!!! It aint doe days!!!


Doe tags??


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Doe tags??


It don't work like that here... We have certain days we can harvest does.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> It don't work like that here... We have certain days we can harvest does.


Gotcha,,,,they gonna go bad in the weather there,turn him in,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Here is a visitor in the back yard of the cabin this morning about 5:30
> 
> And the first fox I have caught on trail cam here from a week ago


Foxes I can handle.............. bears, I don't want to know how I'd react!!


blood on the ground said:


> DB update ... Y'all ready for this?
> Dude had 3 doe in the back of his truck this morning not gutted! Killed them yesterday!!! It aint doe days!!!


 he needs reporting!!!

Morning Folks!
I had a first yesterday, got to kill my first yellow jacket nest............I would have sworn they got Chevy by the way she was running & laying down & rubbing and scratching, but she has swollen at all, but by the way she was acting we knew to look for something and sure enough, they were swarming!!  

How ya'll are?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2018)

Chilly here this morning,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2018)

Mornin. Frost all ova the pumpkin this mornin.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 22, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Morning Folks!
> I had a first yesterday, got to kill my first yellow jacket nest............I would have sworn they got Chevy by the way she was running & laying down & rubbing and scratching, but she has swollen at all, but by the way she was acting we knew to look for something and sure enough, they were swarming!!
> 
> How ya'll are?



JUST A QUICK FLY-BY TO SAY GOOD MORNING TO ALL OF YOU WIDE AWAKE DRIVELERS.


KEEBS, I HAVE POSTED A PHOTO BELOW THAT SHOWS THE VIEW FROM ONE OF MY DEER STANDS THAT I REPLACED THE TOP/SEAT ON LAST WEEK.  (I HAD TAKEN ABOUT 8 PHOTOS TO SHOW THE LEFT TO RIGHT PANORAMIC VIEW FROM MY DEER STAND IN THESE OAK WOODS DOWN BY THE CREEK.  I SHOULD HAVE TAKEN PHOTOS OF THE ACTUAL STAND LOCATION FROM THE FRONT VIEW AS IT IS SO CAMOUFLAGED EVEN IN THOSE THIN HARDWOODS, THAT IT IS HARD TO ACTUALLY SEE IT FROM ONLY 50 YARDS AWAY. 

UNFORTUNATELY, WITH SO MANY HARDWOODS, THERE IS PRACTICALLY NO ACORNS FROM ANY OF THESE OAK TREES THIS YEAR.  

THE REASON THAT I AM SHOWING THIS PHOTO IS THE FACT THAT WHEN I HAD COMPLETED MY TASK WAS LEAVING AND WALKING BACK OUT TO THE PASTURE AREA LAST WEEK, WHEN I HAD GOTTEN ABOUT 35-40 YARDS FROM MY STAND, AN INSECT FLEW BY A DOWNWARD ANGLE WITHIN A FEW INCHES BY MY FACE.  I IMMEDIATELY STOPPED AND LOOKED AROUND AND THEN ANOTHER ONE DID THE SAME THING.  I WATCHED FOR A COUPLE OF MINUTES AND THEN I SAW THE CULPRITS AS THERE WAS A YELLOW JACKET NEST ONLY ABOUT 5 FEET AWAY WITH A "FIFTY-CENTS-SIZED HOLE IN THE GROUND.  THESE JACKETS WERE VERY ACTIVE IN THEIR COMINGS AND GOINGS TOO.  I MADE SURE TO GET THREE LONG BARE LIMBS AND PLACED THEM ON THE GROUND WITHIN A FOOT OR SO THAT THEY ALL POINTED RIGHT TO THE HOLE LOCATION.  I WILL DROP BY LATER WITH A COKE BOTTLE WITH A FEW OUNCES OF GASOLINE AND TURN IT UPSIDE DOWN INTO THIS HOLE.   PROBLEM SOLVED HOPEFULLY SOMETIME SOON.

THIS NEST IS PRETTY MUCH LOCATED PRETTY MUCH IN THE WIDE OPEN IN THE VERY CENTER OF THIS PHOTO BUT ABOUT 10 FEET BEFORE YOU GET TO THIS MULTI- COLORED SMALLER LOG IN THE PHOTO.

I DON'T PLAY WELL WITH YELLOW JACKETS AS THE LAST TIME THAT I WAS STUNG, MY EYE WAS JUST ABOUT SWOLLEN SHUT FOR A FEW DAYS AFTERWARDS AND IT LOOKED LIKE SOMEONE HIT ME WITH A HUGE FIST INSTEAD  !!! 

YELLOW JACKETS ARE THE "DEBIL" TO ME !!!!!  

OH I FORGOT TO MENTION, THE YELLOW JACKETS EVEN GET A LOT WORSE WHEN YOU START TO PROCESS A DEER TOO AS THEY SHOW UP IMMEDIATELY AND WILL ACTUALLY LAND ON THE ACTUAL FLESH OF THE DEER AND WILL STING THE HECK OUT YOU WHEN YOU GRASP IT TO COMPLETE THE SKINNING PART IT TOO.  DON'T ASK ME JUST HOW I KNOW THAT FACT FOR AT LEAST THREE TIMES OVER THE PAST 45 YEARS OR SO.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin. Frost all ova the pumpkin this mornin.


No frost, but got my new boots & jeggings on with a new top, coulda used a sweater, but I have my floor heater going.........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> JUST A QUICK FLY-BY TO SAY GOOD MORNING TO ALL OF YOU WIDE AWAKE DRIVELERS.
> 
> 
> KEEBS, I HAVE POSTED A PHOTO BELOW THAT SHOWS THE VIEW FROM ONE OF MY DEER STANDS THAT I REPLACED THE TOP/SEAT ON LAST WEEK.  (I HAD TAKEN ABOUT 8 PHOTOS TO SHOW THE LEFT TO RIGHT PANORAMIC VIEW FROM MY DEER STAND IN THESE OAK WOODS DOWN BY THE CREEK.  I SHOULD HAVE TAKEN PHOTOS OF THE ACTUAL STAND LOCATION FROM THE FRONT VIEW AS IT IS SO CAMOUFLAGED EVEN IN THOSE THIN HARDWOODS, THAT IT IS HARD TO ACTUALLY SEE IT FROM ONLY 50 YARDS AWAY.
> ...


I don't remember ever being stung by a yellow jacket, I think my Daddy & Papa protected and watched out for me pretty good, although other stinging criters have gotten me.  Biggest thing about going up to the nest to get the gas in is to take small, slow steps, they catch the vibration and that alerts them, so please be careful!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> DB update ... Y'all ready for this?
> Dude had 3 doe in the back of his truck this morning not gutted! Killed them yesterday!!! It aint doe days!!!



Multiple  X 10


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2018)

It was a sad Sunday at the Cafe 356. After 34 years of dedication and hard work, H22 got laid off along with a few others. Never called in sick a day and worked all last weekend. Bad timing Pike. BAD TIMING. H22 didn't tell me until late Saturday night. I was wondering why we had random guess Friday night and numerous phone calls Saturday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2018)

Just got back from my Vet. He took the time to find me a Neurosurgeon to remove my nerve tumor. 

I like this Vet (general surgeon), he said he could remove it, but felt that it would best be removed by a NS. He did say he could remove it though, if there was a long wait on NS.

Other good news is, he told me he did some research on removing neuroma's and that statistically on average there is only about a 15% loss of function after removal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It was a sad Sunday at the Cafe 356. After 34 years of dedication and hard work, H22 got laid off along with a few others. Never called in sick a day and worked all last weekend. Bad timing Pike. BAD TIMING. H22 didn't tell me until late Saturday night. I was wondering why we had random guess Friday night and numerous phone calls Saturday.




Dang, sorry to hear that Mandy. 

I hate hearing that kind of stuff when someone dedicated their life to a comapany for that many years, and at the drop of a hat.....bye bye.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, sorry to hear that Mandy.
> 
> I hate hearing that kind of stuff when someone dedicated their life to a comapany for that many years, and at the drop of a hat.....bye bye.



Yep. That's corporate for ya. I'm sure moral is real low around the office today. He aint shed a tear, but a lot grown men did when they gave him the boot. Including the guy that had to do let him go.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got back from my Vet. He took the time to find me a Neurosurgeon to remove my nerve tumor.
> 
> I like this Vet (general surgeon), he said he could remove it, but felt that it would best be removed by a NS. He did say he could remove it though, if there was a long wait on NS.
> 
> Other good news is, he told me he did some research on removing neuroma's and that statistically on average there is only about a 15% loss of function after removal.


So we got good news and bad today,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. That's corporate for ya. I'm sure moral is real low around the office today. He aint shed a tear, but a lot grown men did when they gave him the boot. Including the guy that had to do let him go.


What did he do?I prolly forgot,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2018)

I just got an email from him. I guess he's at work packing 34 years worth of stuff and closing his email down.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> What did he do?I prolly forgot,,,,


Tool and supply for Pike electric.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tool and supply for Pike electric.


That's right,I remember,,,,what a shame,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tool and supply for Pike electric.


Just amazing,,,,are they gonna replace him?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Just amazing,,,,are they gonna replace him?


Nope.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hate to hear about this,,,,sorry,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It was a sad Sunday at the Cafe 356. After 34 years of dedication and hard work, H22 got laid off along with a few others. Never called in sick a day and worked all last weekend. Bad timing Pike. BAD TIMING. H22 didn't tell me until late Saturday night. I was wondering why we had random guess Friday night and numerous phone calls Saturday.


I sure as *blankety-blankety-blank* hope you got a gotalmighty good severance package!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It was a sad Sunday at the Cafe 356. After 34 years of dedication and hard work, H22 got laid off along with a few others. Never called in sick a day and worked all last weekend. Bad timing Pike. BAD TIMING. H22 didn't tell me until late Saturday night. I was wondering why we had random guess Friday night and numerous phone calls Saturday.


Hate to hear this.. so sorry..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It was a sad Sunday at the Cafe 356. After 34 years of dedication and hard work, H22 got laid off along with a few others. Never called in sick a day and worked all last weekend. Bad timing Pike. BAD TIMING. H22 didn't tell me until late Saturday night. I was wondering why we had random guess Friday night and numerous phone calls Saturday.



Dang, sorry to hear.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks ya'll. We're GON be just fine. That Cobra insurance is expensive with a capital E.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2018)

Ok, back to the hacienda to start on the last tree messing with my fence.......machete - check, shovel-check, lopers-check = sore tomorrow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Ok, back to the hacienda to start on the last tree messing with my fence.......machete - check, shovel-check, lopers-check = sore tomorrow!




Be careful...




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks ya'll. We're GON be just fine. That Cobra insurance is expensive with a capital E.



Yes it is, we had that once.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2018)

Sorry Mandy! Hate the sudden layoff junk!


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 22, 2018)

Yea I got cobra now too...…...Bad news but a door will open...………….I got an interview tomorrow....prayers sent Mandy...…..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Yea I got cobra now too...…...Bad news but a door will open...………….I got an interview tomorrow....prayers sent Mandy...…..


We're good. He has already had some phone calls from the big wigs. He's just not ready to call back at this time. Gotta let it sink in a few.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 22, 2018)

It amazes me how some low life scumbags use office politics to get high enough in management to do crap like this...…..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> It amazes me how some low life scumbags use office politics to get high enough in management to do crap like this...…..


The guy that is doing this with Pike Electric is the same guy that bankuruted Indian motorcycles.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The guy that is doing this with Pike Electric is the same guy that bankuruted Indian motorcycles.


Wow,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The guy that is doing this with Pike Electric is the same guy that bankuruted Indian motorcycles.


Yikes!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The guy that is doing this with Pike Electric is the same guy that bankuruted Indian motorcycles.



Some saying about leopards and spots comes to mind.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 22, 2018)

I may be broke...………….but I sleep good at night...…………...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2018)

H22 was kinda lost today. He went to the beauty parlor to schedule an appt. to get his hair cut. His girl asked, when you wanna come in. He said anytime. She dropped her lip and said,( she's been cutting his hair since 1983) what has happened. He sat there with an old woman in the chair next to her and chit chatted at the beauty parlor. Shes asked if he got laid off from "The plant"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> I may be broke...………….but I sleep good at night...…………...


My Diddy lived a good life. WWII and his fear was not being able to find his car in the parking lot. That's a pretty clear consistence.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 22, 2018)

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm so you've heard about me at the Billye gatherings losing my truck.....It's white and hard to see at night...………..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm so you've heard about me at the Billye gatherings losing my truck.....It's white and hard to see at night...………..


I saw you lose your keys at a gathering one time. I do believe the keys were taken from you.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 22, 2018)

And it was a good thing...………………..


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 22, 2018)

What can I say I went riding around that night with Quack...…………….


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 22, 2018)

Evening, sorry to hear that Mz TuTu


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2018)

morning,

I see wybro's green light on.

Just put a load of 2# of beef jerky in the dehydrator.   Couldn't wait until I start some deer.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 23, 2018)

Good morning, been surfing through other topics


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2018)

I was over in the pf and fishing sections myself.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 23, 2018)

Try to avoid the pf


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 23, 2018)

They have very strong convictions over there


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> They have very strong convictions over there



yes they do


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2018)

Morning...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 23, 2018)

Good Morning to you Gobblin, Wycliff, Blood and to all of the other Drivelers that are still sleepy this morning.

Yesterday, I accomplished absolutely NOTHING !!!!  I did spend too much money in the process though.  Apparently, in the past week or so, I have lost or temporarily misplaced my Buck knife that I have had for about 40 years.  I went by Cabelas to buy a new replacement one.  Dang, was I disappointed when I couldn't find the exact 110 Folding Hunter knife.  I did spend some money on some plaid flannel shirts etc that were half-way decent in price.  I tried my best to find a good camouflaged heavy-duty set of pants (with lots of pockets/side pockets) and also a matching warm jacket for a reasonable price.  I couldn't find anything of the sort in the store.  By the way, since BassPro bought out Cabelas, there is not any good bargains available now.  Over the years, I purchased a lot of WGI cameras when they were on sale and I was able to stop by and pick them up very easily.  Not now though.  The store now looks more like a "closing-up" K-Mart with more junk than anything else that is piled all over the aisles etc so that you can't walk through it.  They won't be getting much of my money in the future.

After that "cluster", I went to Academy Sports and found the exact Buck knife that I wanted and bought it and ending up spending more money on several other items of interest.  

The high-light of my day was getting a big hug from a lady friend of mine when I happened to see her yesterday.  

OK, RANT OVER.  Time to get back to being productive again !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Gobblin, Wycliff, Blood and to all of the other Drivelers that are still sleepy this morning.
> 
> Yesterday, I accomplished absolutely NOTHING !!!!  I did spend too much money in the process though.  Apparently, in the past week or so, I have lost or temporarily misplaced my Buck knife that I have had for about 40 years.  I went by Cabelas to buy a new replacement one.  Dang, was I disappointed when I couldn't find the exact 110 Folding Hunter knife.  I did spend some money on some plaid flannel shirts etc that were half-way decent in price.  I tried my best to find a good camouflaged heavy-duty set of pants (with lots of pockets/side pockets) and also a matching warm jacket for a reasonable price.  I couldn't find anything of the sort in the store.  By the way, since BassPro bought out Cabelas, there is not any good bargains available now.  Over the years, I purchased a lot of WGI cameras when they were on sale and I was able to stop by and pick them up very easily.  Not now though.  The store now looks more like a "closing-up" K-Mart with more junk than anything else that is piled all over the aisles etc so that you can't walk through it.  They won't be getting much of my money in the future.
> 
> ...



Hate doing business with Dick's but they have WG on sale if you trade in a camera, even one that is not working.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 23, 2018)

EE,,,pick up a pair of BDUs from a surplus store,great camo,lots of pockets,,,,BTW,mng gents,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2018)

Live from work!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2018)

morning again


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2018)

mornin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2018)

YEP!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2018)

Chikin corn chowder....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Chikin corn chowder....


bbq rib, tater salat & baked beans........ nap zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2018)

Keebs said:


> bbq rib, tater salat & baked beans........ nap zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



10-4 on the nap, we all done caught Everett's 1st Daycare Cold.


----------



## redeli (Oct 23, 2018)

morning all...been busy


----------



## redeli (Oct 23, 2018)

hunting -fishing-tractor fixing-chemo factoring


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2018)

Mornin Red, well, afternoon!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 23, 2018)

Aftn folks,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4 on the nap, we all done caught Everett's 1st Daycare Cold.


 OUCH, sorry, I've told Monster he can't share my drinks anymore for this very reason!


redeli said:


> hunting -fishing-tractor fixing-chemo factoring


affernoon!


Cmp1 said:


> Aftn folks,,,,


you to, too!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 23, 2018)

Evening


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2018)

Thank goodness H22 has friends in high places. They are giving him hope. It's been mighty tough. He still hasn't gotten the nerve to tell Cody. He is loving talking on the phone these days. He used to HATE it. Folks in the high places are calling him. He was loved.  His on the phone right now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 23, 2018)

Oh, but my yard looks awesome.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 23, 2018)

Glad he is seeing the positives in this Mz H Tu Tu


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2018)

MzH22  I know it is going to be alright.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2018)

Top of da mernin! Went to bed at 6pm yesterday! Hiny was dragging! Now wide awake


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2018)

Morning Blood


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2018)

Morning everyone else also, got about half of these nights down only a few more to go. 48 hour week last week and 84 hour week this one


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2018)

Uncle Sugar gonna love me


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Morning everyone else also, got about half of these nights down only a few more to go. 48 hour week last week and 84 hour week this one


Mornin brother! Been pulling some OT myself!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin brother! Been pulling some OT myself!




How much more do you have of the 7 days a week


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> How much more do you have of the 7 days a week


Not sure really ... I'm thinking November 3rd


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2018)

morning wybro and blood


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Not sure really ... I'm thinking November 3rd



Ouch, I get off Monday but go back on nights Tuesday for 3 more


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2018)

Morning Gw


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Ouch, I get off Monday but go back on nights Tuesday for 3 more



Then you get off for how many and disappear from here?


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2018)

Just 3 and back on days the following Monday


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2018)

Morning GW! Wybro... That's a rough schedule!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning GW! Wybro... That's a rough schedule!



His might be ruff but yours has been inhumane.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2018)

blood,  has your OT duration all been 8's or have they thrown in some 12's?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 24, 2018)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Wycliff, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler nation. 


OVERTIME, OVERTIME AND MORE OVERTIME !!!!!!  DANG THOSE DEMOCRATS LOVE YALL !!!!

I am glad that we have some real "Work-O-Holics" amongst us because radical STACEY ABRAHMS needs people like you to help pay excessive taxes so that she and her "bros" can continue to drive Cadillacs and other Hoopdies with $5000 tires and rims while they walk in and get 3 grocery carts full of FREE groceries...thanks to their Georgia Peach welfare card !!!!!! 

Nothing makes me any madder that standing in line behind them at the check-out and watch them use this card for their FREE food etc and then have another cart full of beer, wine, cigarettes etc and they pull out a wad of nice new crisp $100 bills and pay for those items.   

I'm glad that I voted early and you can bet your rear-end that I DIDN'T VOTE FOR STACEY ABRAHMS OR ANY OTHER DEMOCRAT EITHER !!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2018)

Mng gents,,,,you too Blood,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2018)

EE, Chief, SwampY


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2018)

EE, Gobblein, Cmp


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2018)

Mng chief,GW,,,,


----------



## redeli (Oct 24, 2018)

morning all


----------



## redeli (Oct 24, 2018)

voting today


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2018)

Mng,,,,VOTE often,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2018)

Mornin! 
 I voted Monday!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> I voted Monday!


Mng,vote again,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2018)

Mornin!



My tummy hurts.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood,  has your OT duration all been 8's or have they thrown in some 12's?


A mixture...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> 
> My tummy hurts.


I sowwy............


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> 
> My tummy hurts.


 you havin another baby!!! Congratulations to you and Chris!!! I'm so happy for you guys!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> you havin another baby!!! Congratulations to you and Chris!!! I'm so happy for you guys!!!


That would be a miracle.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2018)

He won't let me have a dog much less a human.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> 
> My tummy hurts.



Vote it will make you feel better.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Vote it will make you feel better.


Twice,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Twice,,,,



Don't wait vote before Nov


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2018)

I voted last Friday.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I voted last Friday.


VOTE again,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2018)

Got some good news from my Vets office this morning. They found me a BIG TIME NeuroSurgeon @ Emory. 

From what I read about this fellow, he’s a shonuff big dog in neurosurgery and the genetics of the nerve tissue itself.

Waiting on them to contact me, they have all my info.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 24, 2018)

hey!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 24, 2018)

Just a drive by!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> hey!!!





mudracing101 said:


> Just a drive by!


hi & bye............ drive by when you can stay a little longer next time..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2018)

Well hello knee bro's !!!  Seems like it's a tough time for most of us ???


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2018)

Aftn folks,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2018)

good news Chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well hello knee bro's !!!  Seems like it's a tough time for most of us ???



quackbro


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> good news Chief


X2,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 24, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Aftn folks,,,,



Afn buds,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2018)

Aftn Marsupial,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2018)

early evening SwampY


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> early evening SwampY


Evening buds,,,,another suspicious package to the Obamas,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Evening buds,,,,another suspicious package to the Obamas,,,,



another?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> another?


I'll PM you,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I'll PM you,,,,



waiting on pins and needles


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I'll PM you,,,,



LOL not just lol


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2018)

Live from my easy chair!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from my easy chair!



well take it easy then


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> LOL not just lol


Was gonna post it but afraid to get banded,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> View attachment 946941


????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Was gonna post it but afraid to get banded,,,,



Wise decision


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wise decision


Not really bad,,,,but,,,,funny though,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2018)

Evening


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well hello knee bro's !!!  Seems like it's a tough time for most of us ???




Hey Quackbro, good to see you stop by


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Hey Quackbro, good to see you stop by



X10....

Evening Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> good news Chief





Cmp1 said:


> X2,,,,



Thanks fellows, just wish they would call me soon.

I want this thing removed asap.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks fellows, just wish they would call me soon.
> 
> I want this thing removed asap.



Hopefully they will get it straightened out soon


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Hopefully they will get it straightened out soon




Yes sir, been going on wayyyy too long already.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Hopefully they will get it straightened out soon


X2,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 24, 2018)

Job interview tomorrow. Looking up.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Job interview tomorrow. Looking up.


Good luck buds,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Job interview tomorrow. Looking up.




Hope you get it Dave


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 24, 2018)

Thanks guys.   Anybody heard from Mandy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Job interview tomorrow. Looking up.




Sending one UP for ya Dave....


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 25, 2018)

Goot mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2018)

LD, no word from MzH22 yesterday

morning all,

I woke at 3 tried to watch the news and fell back asleep, did the same at 4.   Should have made coffee


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 25, 2018)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2018)

SwampY


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 25, 2018)

Woke up breathing,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 25, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Wycliff, Gobblin, Blood, Swamp Yankee and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers this morning.

I think that I should flip a coin to decide just what to do today.  I originally was supposed to go to Statesboro later this afternoon and attend the GSU versus Appalachian State Football game tonight with my Daughter and Son-in-Law and other friends but I cancelled my plans because of the threat of rain as this game doesn't start until 7:30 PM tonight.  

I have already been tracking a couple of shipments to a customer that is having a shutdown weekend and everything should be delivered today which is great news.  Hopefully, the rain won't cause too much trouble for this upcoming change-out of their filters.

Heck, I might even take a shower and go hunting later today as well.  Decisions, Decisions !!!!!  

Breakfast this morning consists of a large tasty blue-berry muffin and a bottle of Dasani water along with a Little Debbie Oatmeal Pie Cake and a pack of Lance Toast Chee peanut butter crackers  !!!   (Peanuts and peanut butter are really good for you !!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 25, 2018)

Morning Gw and Swampy


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 25, 2018)

Morning Double E


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 25, 2018)

Mng buds,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2018)

hey wybro

EE, about that b'fast.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 25, 2018)

Dangnabit....I bought a couple of more WGI cameras from two different sources a couple of weeks ago on Amazon and I opened one of them to test it.  I installed the batteries and programmed it and set it up to take some test photos of me while building a new ladder stand in my back yard.  It worked fine BUT I have somehow misplaced it and can't find it now.   I have searched high and low for it.  I haven't opened the other one as I already have about 10 of that model in service and I know that this model works great.   I did buy another WGI camera at Academy Sports yesterday afternoon and it is a model that I haven't used before.  I also bought a nice heavy camo jacket, several Scent-Block items for washing my clothes and body wash/shampoo etc along with several boxes of ammunition as well.  

Hopefully, I will get to utilize all of these items really soon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2018)

YEP!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 25, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey wybro
> 
> EE, about that b'fast.



My doctor told me last week to go ahead and finish eating all of those WRONG kinds of breakfast items and get them out of my system.  THEN start eating more  well balanced meals instead.  I'm trying but I don't want to trash all of those good tasting items and wasting them !!!!!  


DANG, I JUST REALIZED THAT THIS DRIVELER THREAD IS ABOUT TOASTED!!  SURELY HOPE SOMEONE HAS A NEW ONE IN THE WORKS THIS MORNING.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 25, 2018)

Morning y'all! Beautiful morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 25, 2018)

Loooky there, this ones done.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 25, 2018)

mercy.....


----------

